# Campinas-SP, a metrópole do interior (Novo thread 2020)



## dadobordini

*Campinas é uma cidade do interior do estado de São Paulo que está localizada a 99 km da Capital e foi apontada como o maior polo tecnológico da América Latina pela Revista Focus da editora britânica DataCenterDynamics, maior revista especializada no setor de tecnologia de informação e armazenamento de dados do mundo e em 2019 recebeu o título de cidade mais inteligente e conectada do Brasil divulgado pela revista Exame. A cidade recebe um número grande de viajantes e eventos corporativos, e é essa demanda que impulsiona a alta ocupação dos hotéis da região. O Aeroporto Internacional de Viracopos, o de maior número de cidades atendidas no país e um dos mais movimentados da América do Sul e o Terminal Rodoviário de Campinas, o quarto maior hub de linhas rodoviárias do Brasil ajudam a aumentar o número de visitantes na cidade. Com população estimada em 1.204.000 habitantes e com mais de 3,2 milhões habitantes em sua região metropolitana, Campinas exerce influência em todo o interior do estado de São Paulo, além do sul de Minas e norte do Paraná, sendo assim considerada metrópole regional, a única assim descrita não sendo capital de estado.*

*CAMPINAS-SP*

*Em primeiro plano, a Avenida Aquidaban e o Largo do Pará. Em perspectiva vemos a região central.*










*Edifício do Tribunal Regional do Trabalho, na Avenida Norte-Sul. Campinas é a única cidade não-capital no Brasil a sediar um TRT, no caso o TRT da 15ª Região.*










*Hotel Meliã Campinas, no Cambuí. A rede é mundialmente famosa e a unidade campineira foi uma das primeiras abertas no país.
*










*Mercury Hotel*










*O Mercury Hotel fica na esquina das Avenidas Aquidaban e Francisco Glicério, no centro.
*










Radisson Red Hotel, no Cambuí.










*Flat da rede Royal Palm, no Cambuí.
*










*Flats de alto padrão no Cambuí.*



















*Hotel Vitória, na Avenida Norte-Sul, Cambuí.*





































*Torre Dahruj, Avenida Norte-Sul.*




























*Galleria Corporate, complexo de edifícios corporativos anexos ao Galleria Shopping, às margens da Rodovia Dom Pedro.*





































*Bairro Mansões Santo Antônio, área bastante verticalizada na zona leste da cidade, nas imediações da Rodovia Dom Pedro.*





































*Avenida Barão de Itapura, via que liga a região do Terminal Rodoviário, na região central ao Taquaral, passando pelos bairros do Botafogo e Guanabara.* 










*Grua na construção dos edifícios do condomínio Grand Guanabara, na Avenida Brasil.*










*Em destaque as praças Augusto César e Ralph Stettinger localizadas na Avenida Norte Sul, um pouco de verde no meio da selva de pedra urbana de Campinas. Ao fundo uma parte do bairro Cambuí.*










*Esquina das Avenidas Norte-Sul e Orozimbo Maia.*










*Avenida Aquidaban*










*Campus da Unicamp, no distrito de Barão Geraldo. A Universidade Estadual de Campinas foi eleita por dois anos consecutivos a melhor da América Latina.*



















*Região Central. A avenida em destaque é a Moraes Sales, que é parte do Corredor Central de transporte coletivo.*










*Avenida Aquidaban e a via expressa Waldemar Paschoal.*










*Sirius, acelerador de partículas construído nas proximidades da Unicamp. é a maior estrutura científica já construída no país e a segunda do tipo existente no mundo.*










*Centro. Esquina da Avenida Francisco Glicério com a Avenida Campos Sales.
*










*Largo do Rosário, no centro. Ali, na Copa de 2018, foi montado o maior telão de LED do Brasil para transmissão de jogos.*










*Prefeitura, na Avenida Anchieta, no centro.
*










*Casa de Saúde, hospital inaugurado em 1881, no Bairro do Bosque.*



















*Localizada na região central, a Real Sociedade Portuguesa de Beneficência de Campinas, mais conhecida como Beneficência Portuguesa foi fundado em 20 de julho de 1873. O imperador D. Pedro II e a princesa Isabel visitaram o hospital em caráter oficial.*










*O complexo hospitalar Santa Casa/Irmãos Penteado é uma edificação tombada localizada no Cambuí. Apesar disso, um projeto bilionário vai converter o local em um shopping center e uma torre comercial também será erguida no terreno. A fachada será mantida e o hospital será transferido para uma nova construção às margens da Rodovia Dom Pedro, na região de Barão Geraldo. *










*Shopping Iguatemi Campinas. Inaugurado em 1980, já em sua 3ª expansão. Foi o segundo da rede a ser inaugurado e hoje é o maior do grupo Iguatemi e o segundo em faturamento. *




























*Avenida Norte-Sul.*










*Vista do centro a partir do Bosque dos Jequitibás, a mais antiga área de lazer de Campinas, fundado em 1880. A área é remanescente da Mata Atlântica e nela há um mini-zoo que está com os dias contados, já que a prefeitura anunciou que não manterá mais animais em cativeiro na cidade. Assim que os animais forem morrendo de causas naturais, não serão repostos, sendo assim só restarão no parque os animais que ali vivem de forma livre, como as pacas, aves, etc. *










*Colégio Liceu Nossa Senhora Auxiliadora, no Taquaral. o lugar ficou nacionalmente conhecido por ser o local de gravações do seriado Sandy & Junior nos anos 2000.*










*Edifícios que um dia já foram sinal de arrojo na arquitetura campineira.*










*Centro, com Colégio Carlos Gomes em destaque.*










*Cambuí.*










*Um dos novos cartões postais de Campinas. Roda gigante instalada em definitivo no Shopping Parque das Bandeiras. É umas das maiores rodas gigantes da América Latina com quase 40 metros de altura.*










*Viaduto São Paulo, conhecido popularmente como Laurão.*



















*Shopping Parque Dom Pedro.*



















*Avenida Norte-Sul, Cambuí.
*





































*Fotos: DroneLy, Carlos Bassan, Grupo RAC, e demais créditos estão na próprias fotos. *

*Essa foi a primeira leva de fotos. Vou postando mais em seguida e espero que tenham curtido o passeio pela metrópole interiorana. Até breve!*


----------



## David de andrade

Campinas é PHODÁSTICA, baita de uma metrópole, parabéns pelas fotos.

População de Campinas ao longo dos censos:
Ano.......Urbana......Total......Metropolitana
1872 -.....................31.397
1890 -.....................33.921 
1900 -.....................67.694
1910 -.....................98.873
1920 -....................115.602
1940 -.....84.055......129.940
1950 -....106.834.....152.547.....161.072
1960 -....184.529.....219.303.....287.461
1970 -....335.469.....375.864.....644.970
1980 -....591.415.....664.566...1.283.329
1991 -....824.924.....847.595...1.874.235
2000 -....953.218.....969.396...2.219.611*
2010 -.1.061.540...1.080.113...2.797.137
2019 -.1.183.073...1.204.073...3.224.443**
* ano de criação
** 2018


----------



## legal

E' uma cidade promissora e o nivel das construcoes tem melhorado... no entanto, o urbanismo em geral e a arquitetura em geral sao fracas para o poder economico da cidade. Em resumo, a cidade nao aparenta ter o poder economico, tecnologico e corporativo que realmente tem.
O thread e' otimo! Deu uma "atualizada" na visao que a gente tem na cidade e deu esperancas.


----------



## Rdx MG

Falta algum símbolo, construção ou monumento que faça jus a importância da cidade.


----------



## gabrielzoeste

Olha só Campinas aparecendo no SSC, cidade cresceu demais em 20 anos essa é a pura realidade.Parabéns pelas fotos!!


----------



## zolin

lindas e belas fotos..

belo trabalho.!!

gostei.!!

fiquei com saudades, da Francisco Glicério, com seus paralelepípedo..

eu gostava..!!

tinha o seu charme..


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..]

Ótimas fotos!! :applause:


----------



## Pé Vermelho

Pra que esfregar toda essa riqueza na nossa cara....

:lol:

Cidade poderosíssima!


----------



## dadobordini

*Seguindo com as fotos.*

*Edifícios na Norte-Sul.
*














































*Área verde na Avenida Norte-Sul.*










*Skyline do Cambuí.*



















*Colégio Estadual Carlos Gomes, na Avenida Anchieta, centro.*










*Viaduto Laurão*



















*Jardins elevados.*










*Coloridos.*



















*Hotel Meliã*










*Novinhos em folha.*



















*Centro de Convivência, na Praça Imprensa Fluminense, Cambuí.*










*Antiga estação ferroviária, hoje um centro cultural chamado Estação Cultura*.










*Réplica da caravela do descobrimento, na lagoa do Taquaral, no Parque Portugal..*










*Praça Carlos Gomes, no centro, no evento Chefs na Praça. *










*Praça Carlos Gomes.*










*Avenida Moraes Sales, centro.*










*Lagoa do Taquaral, no Parque Portugal.*




























*Torre do Castelo, na Praça 12 de Outubro. Mirante onde temos uma visão 360 graus da cidade.*










*Rodovia Dom Pedro.*










*Jockey Clube Campineiro*










*Shopping Iguatemi*










*Edifício Arcel*










*Fotos: Instagram*

*Continua...*


----------



## dadobordini

*Largo do Rosário, Centro
*










*Largo do Carmo, Centro*










*Avenida Francisco Glicério, Centro*



















*Avenida Princesa D'Oeste, Jardim Proença*










*Avenida Norte-Sul, Cambuí*



















*Aeroporto Internacional de Viracopos*





































*Terminal Rodoviário*





































*Continua...*


----------



## dadobordini

*Rua 13 de Maio, a via mais popular de compras em Campinas *










*Avenida Francisco Glicério, no centro*










*Avenida Norte-Sul*


----------



## dadobordini

*Rua Hermantino Coelho, Mansões Santo Antônio*










*Edifício projetado por Oscar Niemeyer, em frente à Praça Carlos Gomes*










*Torre Dahruj, que acabou se tornando, ao acaso, um polo de startups em Campinas*


----------



## Wendel 26

legal said:


> E' uma cidade promissora e o nivel das construcoes tem melhorado... no entanto, o urbanismo em geral e a arquitetura em geral sao fracas para o poder economico da cidade. Em resumo, a cidade nao aparenta ter o poder economico, tecnologico e corporativo que realmente tem.
> O thread e' otimo! Deu uma "atualizada" na visao que a gente tem na cidade e deu esperancas.


É uma cidade pujante e não tem como negar, mas eu também sempre achei que Campinas merecia ser muito mais do que é! Parece que ela é sugada pelo poderio da Grande São Paulo.


----------



## dadobordini

*Ponte estaiada sobre a Avenida Barão de Itapura. Ainda em construção, fará parte do trajeto do BRT campineiro que deve entrar em operação nesse ano.*



















*Lagoa do Taquaral*










*Região de Viracopos. Rodovia Santos Dumont*










*Viracopos*










*Skyline dos bairros Taquaral e Guanabara*










*Edifício Montpelier, no Guanabara*










*Trade Tower Norte-Sul*



















*Prédio simpático no Largo das Andorinhas*










*Beco no Largo das Andorinhas*










*Avenida Aquidaban*










*Torre na Norte-Sul*










*Hannover Tower, Norte-Sul*










*Norte-Sul*










*Torres residenciais no Taquaral*










*Prefeitura*










*Trevo das rodovias Anhanguera x Santos Dumont*










*Bosque dos Jequitibás*










*Avenida Francisco Glicério*










*Hotel recentemente inaugurado no Complexo do Royal Palm*




























*Avenida Aquidaban e Via Expressa Waldemar Paschoal*


----------



## dadobordini

David de andrade said:


> Campinas é PHODÁSTICA, baita de uma metrópole, parabéns pelas fotos.
> 
> População de Campinas ao longo dos censos:
> Ano.......Urbana......Total......Metropolitana
> 1872 -.....................31.397
> 1890 -.....................33.921
> 1900 -.....................67.694
> 1910 -.....................98.873
> 1920 -....................115.602
> 1940 -.....84.055......129.940
> 1950 -....106.834.....152.547.....161.072
> 1960 -....184.529.....219.303.....287.461
> 1970 -....335.469.....375.864.....644.970
> 1980 -....591.415.....664.566...1.283.329
> 1991 -....824.924.....847.595...1.874.235
> 2000 -....953.218.....969.396...2.219.611*
> 2010 -.1.061.540...1.080.113...2.797.137
> 2019 -.1.183.073...1.204.073...3.224.443**
> * ano de criação
> ** 2018


Nos últimos 10 anos a cidade viu sua população aumentar em quase 200 mil pessoas e sua região metropolitana inflar em mais de 400 mil habitantes. Obrigado pela visita.



legal said:


> E' uma cidade promissora e o nivel das construcoes tem melhorado... no entanto, o urbanismo em geral e a arquitetura em geral sao fracas para o poder economico da cidade. Em resumo, a cidade nao aparenta ter o poder economico, tecnologico e corporativo que realmente tem.
> O thread e' otimo! Deu uma "atualizada" na visao que a gente tem na cidade e deu esperancas.


Promissora não é bem o adjetivo a ser usado pra Campinas já que a cidade já é uma potência, portanto o que se espera daqui em diante é que pelo menos seja mantido todo esse poderio e que seja cada vez mais usado para o desenvolvimento e melhora na qualidade de vida de seus moradores. Claro que acredito num crescimento e mais desenvolvimento, afinal o mundo está sempre em evolução, mas economicamente falando, Campinas, uma cidade de interior, já chegou ao topo. Quanto à arquitetura, podemos analizar da seguinte forma. O centro da cidade reflete seu passado glorioso. A extrema verticalização que ocorreu entre os anos 60 e 80 teve construções que usaram a arquitetura em voga naquele tempo e que causa estranhamento nos dias de hoje. Ao lado do centro, o bairro do Cambuí já mostra uma arquitetura mais atual, pois a verticalização iniciou-se com mais força a partir do final dos anos 80, bombou nos anos 90 e continua em expansão até hoje. Quem conhece Campinas sabe do que falo. O antigo e o moderno convivem por aqui e isso dá uma cara bem charmosa ao skyline campineiro. Minha opinião, é claro. Agradeço a visita e o comentário.



Rdx MG said:


> Falta algum símbolo, construção ou monumento que faça jus a importância da cidade.


A Havan já colocou uma estátua da Liberdade numa das lojas que abriu aqui. Serve?
Mas falando sério, Campinas é uma cidade rumando aos 250 anos e cara, monumento e história é o que não falta por aqui. Um passeio pelo centro da cidade e arredores vai te dar uma aula sobre o império, abolição da escravatura, república e afins, tudo muito bem cuidado (por incrível que pareça nesse país sem memória) e museu aqui é o que não falta. Mas Campinas não vive só do seu passado e o que faz jus à importância da cidade hoje é o gigantesco campus universitário e os centros tecnológicos que se espalham pela cidade. É a modernidade. Talvez você não veja, mas com certeza usa muita coisa desenvolvida aqui. Obrigado pela visita e comentário. 



gabrielzoeste said:


> Olha só Campinas aparecendo no SSC, cidade cresceu demais em 20 anos essa é a pura realidade.Parabéns pelas fotos!!


Pois é cara. Aproveitando as férias pra botar a cara de Campinas no sol do SSC. Já era tempo, né. Valeu pela visita!



zolin said:


> lindas e belas fotos..
> 
> belo trabalho.!!
> 
> gostei.!!
> 
> fiquei com saudades, da Francisco Glicério, com seus paralelepípedo..
> 
> eu gostava..!!
> 
> tinha o seu charme..


Velho Zolin. Obrigado pela visita, cara!



FaB!O [..SgO..] said:


> Ótimas fotos!! :applause:


Muito obrigado. Valeu por visitar.



Pé Vermelho said:


> Pra que esfregar toda essa riqueza na nossa cara....
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Cidade poderosíssima!


Haha, ainda não postei muito da riqueza, não. Vai ver quando chegar a hora dos edifícios de alto padrão e os enormes condomínios que "enriquecem" a RMC. Valeu pela visita, meu caro.



Wendel 26 said:


> É uma cidade pujante e não tem como negar, mas eu também sempre achei que Campinas merecia ser muito mais do que é! Parece que ela é sugada pelo poderio da Grande São Paulo.


Merecer, merece mesmo. Ainda chegaremos ao mesmo nível do Vale do Silício dos EUA, haha. A Grande SP exerce influência até em Buenos Aires, imagina o que não faria com Campinas, a 100 km dela. Penso que você não conhece nada de Campinas, então dá um Google e veja o quão enganado você está no que se refere ao poderio campineiro e da RMC, apesar da Grande SP. Valeu pela vista, parceiro.


----------



## Hello_World

Obrigado Unicamp e infraestrutura rodoviária por transformarem essa cidade no que ela é :cheers:


----------



## jony blade

Campinas é impressionante ! 

A maior cidade do interior de São Paulo e do Brasil ! 

Eu amo esta cidade . Moro em Jundiaí e sempre que posso vou com minha família para Campinas . Cidade bem cuidada , rica , absolutamente completa ! 

Campinas esta em um nível muito acima da maioria das médias e grandes cidades brasileiras . Pra mim é a cidade mais Top do Brasil entre as grandes .

Parabéns pelas fotos e iniciativa ! :banana::banana:


----------



## dadobordini

*Densidade*










*Lagoa do Taquaral
*



















*T-Rex Park, no Parque Shopping Dom Pedro
*




























*Catedral Metropolitana
*










*Parque Prado
*










*Rodovia Anhanguera, região do Parque Jambeiro
*










*Unicamp*










*Chegando a Viracopos
*










*Aquidaban*














































*Cambuí
*


----------



## Fabio Soares

Belas fotos, parabéns! Campinas é uma cidade bonita, rica e bastante variada em termos de conteúdo, é uma puta cidadezona! Porem ela realmente peca na qualidade arquitetônica de seus prédios (seja antigo ou moderno), a grande maioria não são agradáveis aos olhos!


----------



## Pudim_Caipira

Uma potência riquíssima que poucas capitais conseguem superar, ótimo lugar para viver e ganhar dinheiro. Realmente é uma pena não ter nada de interessante nem simbólico e o centro é especialmente podre até para o padrão brasileiro.


----------



## cassianoitu

Capital!!! Ponto...


----------



## dadobordini

Arqmorais said:


> Excelente cidade, me acolheu há exatos 4 anos e cada vez mais amo de paixão. Mas uma coisa que me dói, é perceber que a cidade perdeu muito do seu patrimônio arquitetônico do fim do século XIX e começo do XX, construções belíssimas que foram demolidas, principalmente os palacetes da região da Júlio de Mesquita e entorno da praça Carlos Gomes, dando lugar a edifícios de gosto duvidoso, no mais é uma cidade gostosa de morar e trabalhar, completa em quase tudo...


Campinas também me acolheu, e muito bem, há exatos 16 anos quando vim pra graduação na Unicamp. E sou um verdadeiro apaixonado por essa metrópole caipira e ao mesmo tempo cosmopolita. Quanto às construções centenárias perdidas com o crescimento acelerado, também lamento, mas o progresso as vezes cobra um preço alto. De todas as edificações que se foram, talvez a de maior valor arquitetônico e histórico seja o Teatro Carlos Gomes, demolido em 1965. Veja aqui um pouco mais da história e do fim dessa preciosidade:
http://pro-memoria-de-campinas-sp.blogspot.com/2007/07/descaso-com-histria-teatro-municipal.html
O teatro ficava logo atrás da Catedral Metropolitana, no que é hoje aquela praça na segunda quadra do calçadão da Rua 13 de Maio, ou seja, hoje é um verdadeiro "vazio" rodeado de grandes lojas de departamento e povoado por mendigos, artistas de rua e desocupados.



Emanuel Paiva said:


> Campinas é orgulho não só de SP como todo o Brasil. É uma cidade poderosa.
> 
> Parabéns pelas belas fotos! :applause:


Obrigado Emanuel. Estou fazendo este thread com muito carinho e faço o possível pra postar fotos que expressem exatamente o que é a cidade. Mazelas toda cidade tem, especialmente as grandes metrópoles desse país, e Campinas não foge a regra. Mas a intenção aqui é mostrar a Campinas do dia-a-dia sob um olhar mais positivista. E assim, como você disse, mostrar como ela é poderosa. :cheers:



del Marques said:


> Quero visitar esse Iguatemi, o Dom Pedro já fui uma vez.


É um mall enorme e bem completo e a nova expansão é um luxo, tendo marcas internacionais de alto padrão só vistas em capitais importantes no Brasil. Vale muito a visita! 



zolin said:


> belas fotos noturnas..
> 
> onde é o Grupo Arcel, antigamente era o CitiBank...
> 
> e onde é o TRT era o prédio do Bamerindus..
> 
> saudades, destes tempos..
> 
> assim, como o prédio da Renner, onde era o Mappin..
> 
> fui muitas vezes, no Mappin..
> 
> que saudades..


Rapaz, estou em Campinas desde 2005, mas vejo que você vive na cidade há décadas, né. Nos anos 90 quando vinha visitar os parentes daqui, me lembro de ter ido à Mesbla, que ficava na Avenida Campos Sales. Aliás, no topo do edifício que fica sobre o que era a loja ainda vemos o logotipo da finada. Interessante saber que onde hoje é a Renner do centro era o Mappin. Valeu pela informação. Lembro também de uma loja gigantesca da Riachuelo no centro, que fechou também na década de 90, quando a empresa passou por dificuldades e quase faliu. Em seu lugar hoje é a segunda loja da Pernambucanas (enorme) na 13 de Maio. Riachuelo em Campinas atualmente, só nos shoppings. Ah, e só corrigindo. O Citibank ficava no térreo do Edifício Arcel, o qual sempre foi em sua maioria ocupado pelo grupo que dá nome ao prédio. O Grupo Arcel é o dono do Royal Palm. E o Bamerindus, que mais tarde foi comprado pelo HSBC tinha realmente uma grande agência no térreo do edifício do TRT que tem duas entradas. Uma pela Rua Barão de Jaguara (a principal entrada) e outra pela Avenida Francisco Glicério, onde também ficava a tal agência. Hoje é um centro de eventos. Portanto o edifício ainda é o TRT, apenas um dos edifícios, já que a sede fica na Rua Conceição, também no centro, e o fórum trabalhista fica na Norte-Sul, num belo edifício que já postei aqui.



zolin said:


> esta torre galleria, vai ficar magnifica, depois de pronto..


Vai mesmo. Na verdade todo o complexo será repaginado e a fachada do shopping será completamente modificada e será possível ver o shopping a partir da Dom Pedro, o que mal acontece hoje.



Spazatao said:


> O Galleria é provavelmente o mais belo shopping que já visitei.
> 
> Parabéns pelo thread!


Obrigado Spazatao. Também acho o Galleria magnífico. Quando minha namorada, que mora em Sorocaba, o visitou pela primeira vez ficou em êxtase. Quem vê o shopping por fora nem imagina os belos jardins e a arquitetura tão fora do padrão dos shoppings que encontramos lá. O único problema são os seguranças que não nos deixam tirar fotos lá dentro, em plena era das selfies. Mas são normas do mall, fazer o que...



Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Saudades de Campinas. Que cidade pujante. Parabéns pelo thread.


Muito obrigado Jean. Realmente, Campinas é uma cidade que deixa saudades em quem a visita ou que tenha morado aqui. Nem penso em me mudar daqui mas se caso ocorrer, sei que vou sofrer demais.



zolin said:


> belos registros..
> gosto do Taquaral..
> tem um clima de paz..
> e gostei do gatinho...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


O Taquaral é tudo! Minha academia particular :lol:. 



gabrielzoeste said:


> ^^ Eu vou sempre perto do Taquaral , Eu gostei das fotos noturnas dele e faz tempo que não entro no parque.


Vale visitá-lo novamente Gabriel. Ele nunca esteve tão bem cuidado e a reforma que fizeram na entrada principal deixou o lugar muito bonito. Uma dica: procure se informar sobre o Balneário Municipal (as piscinas do parque). Vale a pena, nesse calor. Não são tão lotadas como pensei, a piscina principal é gigantesca e muito bem cuidada. Ah, é de graça!



Hello_World said:


> O Taquaral seria o nosso Ibirapuera :lol:
> 
> Campinas é uma cidade cheia de defeitos, mas se tem uma coisa que é realmente muito boa é o Taquaral.
> 
> Além das mansões ali perto que são um luxo!


Defeitos Campinas tem. Cheia de defeitos, depende pra onde e o que está olhando. E o Taquaral é excelente, né. Se toda cidade grande tivesse um parque completo como nós temos, pode acreditar que a qualidade de vida nessas cidades subiria bastante.



cassianoitu said:


> Capital!!! Ponto...


Isso Cassiano. Falou, tá falado! kay:


----------



## legal

Muito bom o topico. Campinas merecia um topico assim... tenho certeza que grande parte dos foristas esta aprendendo muito sobre Campinas com ele! Essa regiao do Parque Portugal, por exemplo, e' agradabilissima.... os shoppings, os bairros de casas, a infra... excelente!


----------



## dadobordini

^^
Muito legal, legal :lol:
Obrigado por prestigiar o thread e fico muito satisfeito ao saber que meu objetivo está sendo alcançado. Alguns comentários recebidos mostram o quanto as pessoas acabam tendo um olhar errado de Campinas. Muitos acham que devido a cidade ser polo tecnológico, o que claramente inspira modernidade, obrigaria Campinas a ter um skyline arrojado como cidades chinesas e urbanização como a de Frankfurt. Seria ótimo se fosse! Mas Campinas é uma metrópole brasileira, com as característica de tal e assim mesmo consegue se sobressair em vários quesitos como urbanização, infraestrutura, grandes avenidas e viadutos por toda parte o que diminui em muito os gargalos e evita congestionamentos (aqui você encontrará lentidão nas horas de pico, mas engarrafamento mesmo, é raro, apesar na enorme frota de veículos) e qualidade de vida muito acima da média.


----------



## dadobordini

*Avenida Norte-Sul
*




























*Relógio na entrada do Swiss Park e Rodovia Anhanguera*










*Skyline do Botafogo
*



















*Centro*









*Entorno do Terminal Rodoviário*










*Rua Irmã Serafina*










*Rua 13 de Maio*










*Cambuí*










*Taquaral*










*Avenida Orozimbo Maia*



















*Fazenda Pau d'Alho e Alphaville ao fundo*


----------



## zolin

belas imagens..

e lembrei de um dia, em que virei uma vinheta, nos estúdio, da Rádio Educadora FM, quando era no ultimo, andar, daquela torre na glicério..

:lol:

e Campinas, já foi muito mal tratada em administrações passadas...

e tenho saudades, da fervorosa estação ferroviária de Campinas..

fui muito para SP, de trem..

como tinha movimento a estação, era coisa de doido..

tinha trem, de meia em meia hora, passando por ali, entre de cargas e passageiros..

.


----------



## cassianoitu

:applause::applause:


----------



## dadobordini

*Skyline*










*Vista parcial do Swiss Park*










*Cambuí*










*Colégio Estadual Carlos Gomes, fundado em 1902.*










*Parque Portugal*










*Avenida Norte-Sul*



















*Norte-Sul, já no trecho da Avenida Princesa d'Oeste*










*Skyline do Cambuí e parte do Taquaral à direita.*










*Piso inferior do Terminal Rodoviário*










*Região do Terminal Rodoviário*










*Shopping Parque Dom Pedro*










*Estádio Moisés Lucarelli (Ponte Preta)*










*Bairro Mansões Santo Antônio*










*Shopping Galleria*










*Estádio Brinco de Ouro da Princesa (Guarani)
*










*Shopping Iguatemi*










*Catedral Metropolitana e início do calçadão da Rua 13 de Maio*










*Avenida Francisco Glicério*









Fotos: Instagram


----------



## zolin

:applause::applause:

belas imagens..

lindas imagens, e belos ângulos..

a Glicério, ficou linda, depois das intervenções feitas..

mas tenho saudades do charme, dela, com os seus paralelepípedo..

:cheers:


----------



## cassianoitu

Avenida Francisco Glicério, e super imponente...Lembra muito as av da capital sp....


----------



## guileite

Potência absoluta, pujante e completa. Campinas é fantástica!


----------



## Hello_World

Que o milagre da revitalização que caiu sobre a Glicério caia sobre as outras ruas do Centro, amém!


----------



## dadobordini

Uma das características mais marcantes de Campinas é sua grande verticalização, iniciada precocemente nos anos 30 do século passado.​





















































Fotos: RAC


----------



## dadobordini

Bosque dos Jequitibás​









O Bosque dos Jequitibás, criado na década de 1880, é um parque localizado na Região Central da cidade de Campinas, sendo uma das maiores e mais antigas áreas de lazer da cidade, com aproximadamente 1 milhão de visitantes por ano e possui uma área total aproximadamente 10 hectares.

*História*
Até o final do século XIX toda a região onde hoje está o Bosque era denominada "Campo das Caneleiras" e pertencia a Francisco Bueno de Miranda. Em 1880, ele resolveu tornar o lugar um ponto de recreio da população. O arquiteto Ramos de Azevedo realizou um projeto que deu à área o conceito de jardim inglês, o que havia sido feito alguns anos antes no Jardim Público de Campinas (atual Centro de Convivência), acrescentando ao bosque um chalé, um restaurante, entre outras construções.

Em 1915, o Bosque foi adquirido pela Prefeitura de Campinas. Nas décadas seguintes, projetos paisagísticos e urbanísticos de Anhaia Melo e Prestes Maia vieram aprimorar o conceito do Bosque e inseri-lo no contexto de desenvolvimento vivido pela cidade de Campinas ao longo do século XX.

O Bosque dos Jequitibás foi tombado pelo CONDEPHAAT em 1970, sendo que em 1993 o CONDEPACC (Conselho de Defesa do Patrimônio Artístico e Cultural de Campinas) tombou sua área envoltória, através da proibição da construção de edificações com mais de dois pavimentos, em um raio de 100 m[6]. E, em 1995 foi obtido o reconhecimento de seu minizoológico por parte do IBAMA (Instituto Brasileiro do Meio Ambiente). Em 2004, o Museu de História Natural de Campinas entrou em processo para tombamento específico.

*Atrações dentro do Bosque*
Praça de Alimentação
Aquário Municipal
Casa do Caboclo (réplica de moradia rural, feita em pau-a-pique).
Museu de História Natural de Campinas.
Teatro Carlos Maia (teatro infantil)
Minizoológico

Recentemente, a Prefeitura anunciou que o minizoo vai ser desativado, já queos animais que vivem encarcerados no local não serão substituídos quando morrerem. Assim, de forma gradativa, o bosque terá somente os moradores que vivem livremente na mata, que são muitos, entre bichos-preguiça, macacos, pacas, lagartos, e aves como maritacas, tucanos, pombos e várias outras. 


Entrada 





































Casa do Caboclo










Anta, com cisnes passando vontade :lol:










Hipopótamo manjando os humanos


















O velho leão do Bosque. Tenho muita pena desses animais encarcerados. 

































































































































































































































Fotos: Instagram


----------



## abrandao

Baita cidade! Sou muito fã de Campinas! :applause: :applause:


----------



## zolin

lindíssimas imagens..


----------



## João Paulo

Adoro Campinas, pra mim a cidade reúne todos os pontos para que se possa viver bem.
Há bons restaurantes, hospitais, shoppings, universidades, excelente mercado de trabalho, boa mobilidade urbana, excelente aeroporto e rodoviária, bom clima e pessoas agradáveis, poucas cidades possuem tantas qualidades assim.

Sempre que posso vou à trabalho, à considero como minha segunda casa.


----------



## zolin

realmente e verdade..

campinas, tem uma excelente qualidade de vida..

mas como toda cidade grande, tb tem os seus problemas..

.


----------



## Augustão d2

Caramba aquelas perto do Taquaral são mansões? Quando eu era criança e passava de carro naquela rua achava que eram clínicas ou estabelecimentos tipos corretoras e tals de tão grandes que eram, interessante o seu levantamento Hello.


----------



## dadobordini

Edit.

Virando a página ======>>>>>>>>>


----------



## dadobordini

Mais algumas imagens da Avenida Norte-Sul, no Cambuí.























Instagram


----------



## dadobordini

*Mansões Santo Antônio, bairro de classe média-alta na Região Leste de Campinas.







*







Rodovia Miguel Burnier, que na verdade é o início do trecho norte da Avenida Norte-Sul. À esquerda, fica o bairro Parque São Quirino e à direita começa o Mansões Santo Antônio. A sede da CPFL Energia aparece com destaque na foto. Ao fundo, vemos o Taquaral e logo depois o bastante verticalizado bairro Cambuí.
































































Instagram


----------



## dadobordini

*Mansões Santo Antônio







































































*Instagram


----------



## dadobordini

*Mansões Santo Antônio*









Vista aérea do bairro Mansões Santo Antônio.









Vista parcial do Mansões, com o barro Santa Genebra à direita e o Distrito de Barão Geraldo ao fundo.









Rodovia Dom Pedro I, com o Mansões Santo Antônio ao fundo.








Instagram


----------



## dadobordini

*Mansões Santo Antônio e parte da Região Leste de Campinas.







Instagram*


----------



## dadobordini

*Um giro pela metrópole!

Avenida Mackenzie








Parque Pedreira do Chapadão








Área verde no Swiss Park
















Belíssimo pôr-do-sol na Lagoa do Taquaral.








Ponte para pedestres sobre o Rio Atibaia, no Distrito de Sousas.























*
















Instagram


----------



## zolin

show de belas imagens...


----------



## Questore

Me desculpe, mas penso de Campinas o mesmo que penso de Porto Alegre, são cidades que tiveram sua época de ouro, mas agora estão bem decadentes. Inclusive têm tamanhos parecidos e até uma certa semelhança nas suas regiões centrais.


----------



## GCBignotto

Kehrwald said:


> Me desculpe, mas penso de Campinas o mesmo que penso de Porto Alegre, são cidades que tiveram sua época de ouro, mas agora estão bem decadentes. Inclusive têm tamanhos parecidos e até uma certa semelhança nas suas regiões centrais.


A região com a maior quantidade de empresas de tecnologia do Brasil, com diversas empresas automobilisticas, contando com Viracopos, hub da Azul e maior aeroporto de carga do país, além das diversas startups surgindo na região da UNICAMP, isso é decadente?


----------



## GCBignotto

Entendo pq vc tem essa visão, isso vem muito mais do fato da mídia dar atenção somente para a cidade de São Paulo, deixando a entender que o resto do estado não tem nada, é curioso pensar que a Região Metropolitana de Campinas tem um pib e um idh bem melhores do que a região de Curitiba, mas para as pessoas em geral pensarem que Curitiba é bem melhor, lembre se que a RMC tem o segundo maior pib percapita do país e o melhor idh.


----------



## Questore

Sim, a pujança econômica é realmente inegável, mas eu me referia mais à fisionomia urbana de Campinas, que realmente não reflete esses números.


----------



## GCBignotto

^^ Sim, nesse ponto eu concordo com vc, mas isso vem mudando nos últimos tempos, um exemplo é a chegada da a.yoshii na cidade com o Le Reve e o Sky Galeria, que aos poucos vão dando uma maior beleza para o skyline da cidade


----------



## lorrampaiva

Kehrwald said:


> Sim, a pujança econômica é realmente inegável, mas eu me referia mais à fisionomia urbana de Campinas, que realmente não reflete esses números.


Acho que Campinas é o tipo de lugar que é muito mais atrativo "in loco" do que em fotos panorâmicas. A cidade é grande, bem estruturada, cuidada, bons equipamentos e sistema viário... Talvez lhe falte "imponência", mas isso não tira seus méritos.


----------



## zolin

Kehrwald said:


> Me desculpe, mas penso de Campinas o mesmo que penso de Porto Alegre, são cidades que tiveram sua época de ouro, mas agora estão bem decadentes. Inclusive têm tamanhos parecidos e até uma certa semelhança nas suas regiões centrais.


caracas...
você pegou pesado hein..
e ainda falou besteira..
vem passar um tempo, na cidade, para dizer algo concreto..


----------



## Questore

Amigo, óbvio que o meu comentário se dá pelas fotos, pelos passeios no GSV e pelos relatos que li e ouvi de muitos paulistas. Pode ser que a visita in loco mude a minha impressão (acho difícil). Mas se você notar detonei a minha cidade também.


----------



## dadobordini

Kehrwald said:


> Me desculpe, mas penso de Campinas o mesmo que penso de Porto Alegre, são cidades que tiveram sua época de ouro, mas agora estão bem decadentes. Inclusive têm tamanhos parecidos e até uma certa semelhança nas suas regiões centrais.


decadente de·ca·den·te
adj m+f
1 Que está em decadência; caducante.
2 Que se encaminha para a ruína.
3 Que revela falta de vitalidade ou intensidade.
4 Que se desvia da linha reta, que pende.
Essa é a definição da palavra decadente, segundo o dicionário Aurélio.
Não posso falar por sua cidade, a bela capital gaúcha que tive o prazer de visitar a trabalho em 2012 e não sei se decadente seria um adjetivo que reflita a real situação da cidade, mas você é morador e pode falar com mais propriedade.Contudo, tenho que discordar veementemente de você ao afirmar que Campinas seja decadente e que já teve sua época. Primeiro que nenhuma definição do adjetivo decadente pode ser atribuida à Campinas já que não se vê decadência em nenhum quesito a ser analisado. A população continua crescendo (aumentou em mais de 200 mil pessoas em 20 anos, segundo a última projeção do IBGE), seu PIB tem ficado entre os maiores do país há décadas, seu IDH é elevado desde sua fundação praticamente, é um dos maiores mercados consumidores do país, é uma das principais praças bancárias do Brasil, a construção civil vive um boom (há decadas tem sido uma das cidades mais verticalizadas do país e novos edifícios não param de "pipocar" pela cidade), o turismo de negócios cresce ano após ano e coloca a cidade como um dos principais destinos empresariais na América do Sul, é lembrada pelo Sebrae como a "capital nacional das franquias"; alguns dos principais centros de tecnologia e inovação estão localizados na cidade e o maior empreendimento científico já construído no Brasil. o Sírius, recentemente inaugurado, fica em Campinas; a Unicamp frequenta o pódio de todos os rankings de universidades da América Latina, a cidade tem um dos principais e mais movimentados aeroportos da América do Sul, está em construção na cidade um dos maiores BRT's do Brasil, o terminal rodoviário da cidade é o 4º maior hub rodoviário do país, as rodovias que cortam a cidade estão entre as melhores do país e continuam a passar por grandes obras que as deixam cada vez mais em nível internacional. Campinas é sede da 4ª maior Região Metropolitana em PIB no pais (se considerar o PIB per capita, sobe para o 3º lugar) e todos os estudos do IBGE demonstram que tanto o município quanto sua RM estão em franco desenvolvimento e com índices acima da média nacional. Portanto, a palavra decadência não se aplica definitivamente.
Campinas fica a apenas 100 km de São Paulo, mas tem vida própria e tem grande influência em todo o interior de São Paulo, sul de MG e norte do PR. É uma verdadeira metrópole regional e que há mais de um século, desde o Brasil Império, tem mostrado sua força modernista e inovadora. É uma das primeiras cidades do Brasil a ter eletropostos, uma das primeiras a ter frota de táxis elétricos e ônibus elétricos no transporte público, umas das únicas grandes metrópoles no país a ter praticamente 100% de seu esgoto tratado. Embora tenha alto índice de veículos por habitantes, tem o trânsito relativamente ordenado devido ao seu moderno sistema viiário. E para assegurar que Campinas não é uma cidade "que já teve seu tempo", ano passado receberu o título de Cidade Mais Inteligente e Conectada do Brasil, que foi destaque na mídia nacional. Para uma "senhora" de 245 anos, não está nada caducante, que é outra definição para a palavra decadente.
A cidade de Campinas, como dito acima, tem 245 anos de fundação. E tem passado por vários ciclos de desenvolvimento, e felizmente soube preservar vários edifícios que contam sua história. Prédios com vários estilos arquitetônicos e para todos os gostos. Também já citei que a cidade é uma das mais verticalizadas do país e tal verticalização iniciou-se precocemente, sendo assim, há muitos edifícios antigos no centro da cidade, e alguns não recebem a manutenção devida, além de Campinas, assim como a capital paulista, sofrer de um mal que polui a paisagem urbana: as gangues de pichadores, que não respeitam o patrimônio público e privado e defecam sua "arte" pela cidade. A região central de Campinas tem algumas áreas mal tratadas, degradadas e com certa poluição visual e podem decepcionar a primeira vista aqueles que esperavam por um padrão europeu ou norte-americano ou que os mais modernistas gostariam de ver: edifícios hi-tech ao melhor estilo chinês, já que a cidade ostenta o título de ser o Vale do Silício brasileiro, mas estamos no Brasil e no estado de SP, que mesmo tendo toda a pujança, sofre da mediocridade arquitetônica na construção civil. Mas felizmente há vários pontos bonitos e interessantes pra passear, conhecer e se divertir no centro e pra quem gosta de nuvuca tem a Rua 13 de Maio e pra quem curte ostentação, tem o Cambuí. Então, embora haja alguns pontos mais "judiados" no centro (como acontece em toda cidade grande no pais, infelizmente), Campinas oferece todo tipo de arquitetura, do século XIX ao século XXI (há até alguns remanescentes do século XVIII) e no geral a cidade traz um aspecto moderno e boa urbanização e pra quem gosta de verticalização e densidade, a cidade não decepciona. E felizmente, não há áreas que possamos dizer que se encaminham para a ruína, que é outra definição para decadente.
Campinas é um dos maiores polos educacionais do Brasil e tem uma enorme população flutuante de universitários e como a cidade oferece excelentes oportunidades na área da pesquisa, na área acadêmica e na iniciativa privada, um bom número de mentes brilhantes acabam ficando na cidade. Assim, há um gigantesco número de incubadoras de empresas, start-ups e empresas de serviços que foram criadas dentro de instituições campineiras que agora ganharam o Brasil e o mundo. Nada disso reflete falta de vitalidade ou intensidade, sinônimos de decadência.
E por último, se colocar toda e qualquer estatística sobre os dados econômicos de Campinas numa planilha, os gráficos apontarão crescimento, o que indica que as linhas serão ascendentes, e não pendentes, outro significado para decadente.
Assim concluo que sua percepção sobre Campinas está equivocada. Longe disso, é uma das cidades mais progressistas desta nação. E se um dia a tal da decadência chegar, será _décadence avec élégance _😂


----------



## Hello_World

Campinas não é decadente, é uma cidade pujante, mas eu não julgo as opiniões negativas porque a pujança não reflete na área urbana. O centro da cidade é um filme de terror, e o skyline não impressiona ninguém, e muita gente que visita se decepciona, principalmente pela boa fama que a cidade tem no Brasil inteiro.
A pujança está no eixo Dom Pedro, dentro de muitos condomínios, além do setor tecnológico e de pesquisas, tudo nos subúrbios da cidade.
Campinas também tem muitos bairros agradáveis, mas não são tão acessíveis para visitantes.


----------



## Questore

dadobordini said:


> decadente de·ca·den·te
> adj m+f
> 1 Que está em decadência; caducante.
> 2 Que se encaminha para a ruína.
> 3 Que revela falta de vitalidade ou intensidade.
> 4 Que se desvia da linha reta, que pende.
> Essa é a definição da palavra decadente, segundo o dicionário Aurélio.
> Não posso falar por sua cidade, a bela capital gaúcha que tive o prazer de visitar a trabalho em 2012 e não sei se decadente seria um adjetivo que reflita a real situação da cidade, mas você é morador e pode falar com mais propriedade.Contudo, tenho que discordar veementemente de você ao afirmar que Campinas seja decadente e que já teve sua época. Primeiro que nenhuma definição do adjetivo decadente pode ser atribuida à Campinas já que não se vê decadência em nenhum quesito a ser analisado. A população continua crescendo (aumentou em mais de 200 mil pessoas em 20 anos, segundo a última projeção do IBGE), seu PIB tem ficado entre os maiores do país há décadas, seu IDH é elevado desde sua fundação praticamente, é um dos maiores mercados consumidores do país, é uma das principais praças bancárias do Brasil, a construção civil vive um boom (há decadas tem sido uma das cidades mais verticalizadas do país e novos edifícios não param de "pipocar" pela cidade), o turismo de negócios cresce ano após ano e coloca a cidade como um dos principais destinos empresariais na América do Sul, é lembrada pelo Sebrae como a "capital nacional das franquias"; alguns dos principais centros de tecnologia e inovação estão localizados na cidade e o maior empreendimento científico já construído no Brasil. o Sírius, recentemente inaugurado, fica em Campinas; a Unicamp frequenta o pódio de todos os rankings de universidades da América Latina, a cidade tem um dos principais e mais movimentados aeroportos da América do Sul, está em construção na cidade um dos maiores BRT's do Brasil, o terminal rodoviário da cidade é o 4º maior hub rodoviário do país, as rodovias que cortam a cidade estão entre as melhores do país e continuam a passar por grandes obras que as deixam cada vez mais em nível internacional. Campinas é sede da 4ª maior Região Metropolitana em PIB no pais (se considerar o PIB per capita, sobe para o 3º lugar) e todos os estudos do IBGE demonstram que tanto o município quanto sua RM estão em franco desenvolvimento e com índices acima da média nacional. Portanto, a palavra decadência não se aplica definitivamente.
> Campinas fica a apenas 100 km de São Paulo, mas tem vida própria e tem grande influência em todo o interior de São Paulo, sul de MG e norte do PR. É uma verdadeira metrópole regional e que há mais de um século, desde o Brasil Império, tem mostrado sua força modernista e inovadora. É uma das primeiras cidades do Brasil a ter eletropostos, uma das primeiras a ter frota de táxis elétricos e ônibus elétricos no transporte público, umas das únicas grandes metrópoles no país a ter praticamente 100% de seu esgoto tratado. Embora tenha alto índice de veículos por habitantes, tem o trânsito relativamente ordenado devido ao seu moderno sistema viiário. E para assegurar que Campinas não é uma cidade "que já teve seu tempo", ano passado receberu o título de Cidade Mais Inteligente e Conectada do Brasil, que foi destaque na mídia nacional. Para uma "senhora" de 245 anos, não está nada caducante, que é outra definição para a palavra decadente.
> A cidade de Campinas, como dito acima, tem 245 anos de fundação. E tem passado por vários ciclos de desenvolvimento, e felizmente soube preservar vários edifícios que contam sua história. Prédios com vários estilos arquitetônicos e para todos os gostos. Também já citei que a cidade é uma das mais verticalizadas do país e tal verticalização iniciou-se precocemente, sendo assim, há muitos edifícios antigos no centro da cidade, e alguns não recebem a manutenção devida, além de Campinas, assim como a capital paulista, sofrer de um mal que polui a paisagem urbana: as gangues de pichadores, que não respeitam o patrimônio público e privado e defecam sua "arte" pela cidade. A região central de Campinas tem algumas áreas mal tratadas, degradadas e com certa poluição visual e podem decepcionar a primeira vista aqueles que esperavam por um padrão europeu ou norte-americano ou que os mais modernistas gostariam de ver: edifícios hi-tech ao melhor estilo chinês, já que a cidade ostenta o título de ser o Vale do Silício brasileiro, mas estamos no Brasil e no estado de SP, que mesmo tendo toda a pujança, sofre da mediocridade arquitetônica na construção civil. Mas felizmente há vários pontos bonitos e interessantes pra passear, conhecer e se divertir no centro e pra quem gosta de nuvuca tem a Rua 13 de Maio e pra quem curte ostentação, tem o Cambuí. Então, embora haja alguns pontos mais "judiados" no centro (como acontece em toda cidade grande no pais, infelizmente), Campinas oferece todo tipo de arquitetura, do século XIX ao século XXI (há até alguns remanescentes do século XVIII) e no geral a cidade traz um aspecto moderno e boa urbanização e pra quem gosta de verticalização e densidade, a cidade não decepciona. E felizmente, não há áreas que possamos dizer que se encaminham para a ruína, que é outra definição para decadente.
> Campinas é um dos maiores polos educacionais do Brasil e tem uma enorme população flutuante de universitários e como a cidade oferece excelentes oportunidades na área da pesquisa, na área acadêmica e na iniciativa privada, um bom número de mentes brilhantes acabam ficando na cidade. Assim, há um gigantesco número de incubadoras de empresas, start-ups e empresas de serviços que foram criadas dentro de instituições campineiras que agora ganharam o Brasil e o mundo. Nada disso reflete falta de vitalidade ou intensidade, sinônimos de decadência.
> E por último, se colocar toda e qualquer estatística sobre os dados econômicos de Campinas numa planilha, os gráficos apontarão crescimento, o que indica que as linhas serão ascendentes, e não pendentes, outro significado para decadente.
> Assim concluo que sua percepção sobre Campinas está equivocada. Longe disso, é uma das cidades mais progressistas desta nação. E se um dia a tal da decadência chegar, será _décadence avec élégance _😂


Eu não conheço o histórico de auto-imagem dos campinenses, mas a extensão da sua resposte me indica que existe, do ponto de vista psicológico, uma profunda insatisfação dos moradores da cidade com a falta de reconhecimento da grandeza de Campinas - estar à sombra de um gigante como São Paulo, Capital, não deve ser fácil.


----------



## GCBignotto

Kehrwald said:


> Eu não conheço o histórico de auto-imagem dos campinenses, mas a extensão da sua resposte me indica que existe, do ponto de vista psicológico, uma profunda insatisfação dos moradores da cidade com a falta de reconhecimento da grandeza de Campinas - estar à sombra de um gigante como São Paulo, Capital, não deve ser fácil.


É mais ou menos isso, a cidade de Campinas é pouco falada e respeitada em comparação ao seu tamanho, até mesmo as pessoas que moram em Campinas e na RMC não sabem muito da grande e pujante região que moram.


----------



## dadobordini

Kehrwald said:


> Eu não conheço o histórico de auto-imagem dos campinenses, mas a extensão da sua resposte me indica que existe, do ponto de vista psicológico, uma profunda insatisfação dos moradores da cidade com a falta de reconhecimento da grandeza de Campinas - estar à sombra de um gigante como São Paulo, Capital, não deve ser fácil.


Do ponto de vista psicológico penso que ser campineiro de nascimento deve dar bastante orgulho, mas escolher a cidade que se mora por suas qualidades, é outra coisa. Esse é meu caso. Desde criança, quando visitava os parentes que aqui residiam, eu ficava maravilhado com a cidade. E quando tive a oportunidade de conhecer a Unicamp decidi de imediato que ali seria a porta de entrada pra realizar esse sonho. Desde 2004, quando comecei a graduação na universidade, sou campineiro por escolha e coração. Amo minha cidade-natal, Ourinhos, e fico feliz em ver seu desenvolvimento, mas Campinas me dá um baita orgulho e sou orgulhoso de fazer parte dessa cidade. E como toda sua percepção sobre Campinas é equivocada, você também se equivocou com a noção do que é ser campineiro (esse é o gentílico mais usado, embora campinense também seja correto). Os milhares de migrantes que ajudaram e ajudam e tornar essa cidade o que é vieram atrás de melhores oportunidades e em grande maioria conseguiram e com certeza falarão muito bem de onde vivem onde quer que forem e assim farão a grande maioria dos que aqui nasceram. Porém é óbvio que há pessoas que podem não gostar de viver em Campinas, que não gostam da cidade, que vão apontar só os problemas. Há pessoas que moram em New York e reclamam! E há pessoas que visitaram Campinas e podem ter não gostado, é a vida, é o gosto particular de cada um, mas eu convivo com centenas, senão milhares de pessoas que vêm de toda parte do país e até de outros países, e em sua absoluta maioria, são só elogios à cidade, e jamais citaram o aspecto decadente que você apontou sobre a cidade.
Não há insatisfação alguma com a falta de reconhecimento sobre Campinas, por que não há falta de reconhecimento sobre Campinas pois ela é muito mais conhecida que várias capitais do país. Contudo haverá sim algumas pessoas que podem não conhecer a cidade e tirar conclusões, como disse, equivocadas. que serão rebatidas e debatidas. Logicamente, há características negativas da cidade que serão apontadas, assimiladas e aceitas, pois a cidade tem sim defeitos, e quem está de fora pode vê-los e apontá-los. Mas, desculpe a repetição, decadente, ela não é. Lamento por Porto Alegre. Não sabia que estava em situação tão ruim. Sei que tem sofrido com a elevação da violência, algo que Campinas tem sofrido há décadas, mas quando visitei Poá tive uma ótima impressão da cidade. 
Ah, e quanto à Campinas estar à sombra de SP, nada demais, toda e qualquer cidade brasileira estará a sombra da maior cidade do país.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

by Luiz Granzotto









by Carlos Bassan











https://ppblaw.com.br/uploads/pazzoto-pisciotta-belo-advogados1.jpg













https://ppblaw.com.br/uploads/pazzoto-pisciotta-belo-advogados2.jpg













https://ppblaw.com.br/uploads/pazzoto-pisciotta-belo-advogados3.jpg













https://campinascafe.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/AY_CAMP_LEREVE_AEREA.jpg













https://i0.wp.com/backstageproducoes.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/imagem-aerea-norte-sul-campinas.jpg?fit=1800%2C1015&ssl=1


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

Campinas - SP by Humberto Rodrigues, no Flickr









by @ dronely









by Plaenge


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

https://dob5zu6vfhpfk.cloudfront.net/images/2016/04/11063431/Campinas-SP2.jpg


----------



## Questore

Senti que toquei num nervo exposto aqui. Fica evidente o problema de auto-aceitação dos campineiros - não é fácil morar num Estado cuja capital é São Paulo, porque as comparações são inevitáveis e quase sempre injustas.

Minha crítica foi apenas no sentido de que a enorme pujança econômica de Campinas não está refletida no seu urbanismo, especialmente no centro. Mas é claro que é uma das cidades que tem maior potencial para virar esse jogo.


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Bela foto de Campinas by Plaenge, agora Plaenge e A,yoshii Londrinizando Campinas !


----------



## GCBignotto

Sidnei ldn said:


> Bela foto de Campinas by Plaenge, agora Plaenge e A,yoshii Londrinizando Campinas !


Tomara que os empreendimentos delas sejam um sucesso, serão uma bela adição para o nosso skyline


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Com certeza GCBignotto, A,yoshii faz bonito, Plaenge constroi bem também !


----------



## FGVSP

Como mineiro e habitante da capital do Estado de SP, reconheço: Campinas é uma metrópole eSPetacular! Uma cidade que não e´a sede capitalina dos poderes ser comparada com BH, Curitiba ou Porto Alegre não é para qualquer um. Aliás, é a unica que pode! Mesmo morando na capital faz 16 anos, sempre que vou a Campinas me sinto em uma cidade grande.


----------



## dadobordini

Leonardo M. Gaz, muito obrigado pelas excelentes fotos. Fique a vontade para contribuir, assim como todos que aqui visitam.


----------



## dadobordini

FGVSP said:


> Como mineiro e habitante da capital do Estado de SP, reconheço: Campinas é uma metrópole eSPetacular! Uma cidade que não e´a sede capitalina dos poderes ser comparada com BH, Curitiba ou Porto Alegre não é para qualquer um. Aliás, é a unica que pode! Mesmo morando na capital faz 16 anos, sempre que vou a Campinas me sinto em uma cidade grande.


 Essa sensação de fazer parte de uma metrópole me deixa muito satisfeito FGVSP. Campinas é minha cidade por escolha e parece que fui atraído pra cá pois quando criança, vinha à cidade pra visitar parentes e quando descobri minha paixão por idiomas, a Unicamp foi minha porta de entrada. E aqui fiquei!


----------



## dadobordini

ulilopes said:


> Excelente! Pareceu até uma metralhadora na explicação!! 😄😄😄😄
> Acostume-se... Não sei porque, aqui no site sempre aparece algumas opiniões negativas quando se trata de falar das cidades do Interior de SP. Sei lá... as vezes até parece outra coisa..
> O que mais comentam são do skyline de edifícios inexpressivos das cidades paulistas , mas... se você dá uma sapeada pelos skylines brasileiros, verá que 90% é igual o que se vê no Interior de SP. Exceção são as cidades turísticas, as cidades litorâneas e as capitais onde muitos hotéis e prédios comerciais capricham na arquitetura para atrair mais turismo familiar e turismo de negócio.
> Gosto demais da cidade de Campinas. Fiquei contente em ver nessa semana Campinas entrar no grupo de metrópoles brasileiras. Por enquanto a única cidade de interior de estado a atingir essa proeza! 👋👋👋👋👋👋
> E já comentei aqui e comento novamente, na minha opinião, um dos maiores símbolos de Campinas é o shopping Dom Pedro... Pelo menos no Estado de SP, quando se fala em Campinas, logo vem a imagem o shopping na beira da rodovia com o passarinho no alto da torre.


Aceito críticas ulilopes. Reconheço que a arquitetura dos arranha-céus paulistas é medíocre em sua maioria e pode decepcionar muita gente, mas ao mesmo tempo os skylines paulistas têm boa densidade e mostram a pujança das nossas cidades. Mas aí, o camarada lá dizer que Campinas é decadente por olhar fotos, pera lá né kkk. Diga que a achou feia, que esperava mais do urbanismo, etc, mas decadente jamais, bebê! Quem conhece, sabe, né, meu caro. Obrigado pela visita. Seja sempre bem vindo. 



Prado said:


> Eu gosto muito de Campinas.
> Toda cidade, metrópole ou não, tem seus prós e contras. Particularmente, sou de focar no que cada lugar tem de melhor. E Campinas tem muito a oferecer.
> O Cambuí e o Taquaral são os locais que mais curto, mas também gosto do Centro (que confere uma identidade visual à metrópole). Um dos meus lugares favoritos é a Praça Carlos Gomes. E andar à pé pelo Cambuí é bastante prazeroso.
> Viracopos é um dos melhores aeroportos do país e a a Unicamp é um orgulho nacional.
> Quanto a comparar skylines, é algo que definitivamente não costumo fazer. Sou consciente de que skyline formados por prédios muito altos geralmente deixam as fotos panorâmicas mais impactantes, mas eu sei também que o que mais importa é sentir a cidade em sua escala humana. No contexto urbano brasileiro, Campinas é uma gigante, seja na vivência do dia-a-dia agitado como o de que qualquer grande metrópole, seja na ótima qualidade de seus serviços. Campinas é completa.
> Destaque positivo para as rodovias sensacionais que cortam a cidade e a região metropolitana campineira. Eu sinto-me bem quando chego de carro à metrópole.


Valeu Prado, Eu também gosto muito da Praça Carlos Gomes. Há belíssimos locais pra curtir na região central de Campinas e seus largos e praças,com belos monumentos são de encher os olhos. É algo que muitos moradores, na correria do dia-a-dia se esquecem de aproveitar. Os parques e bosques da cidade também são um ótimo atrativo, recomendo que visite-os, além é claro das belas paisagens mais bucólicas em Barão Geraldo, Sousas e Joaquim Egídio.


----------



## dadobordini

Kehrwald said:


> Senti que toquei num nervo exposto aqui. Fica evidente o problema de auto-aceitação dos campineiros - não é fácil morar num Estado cuja capital é São Paulo, porque as comparações são inevitáveis e quase sempre injustas.
> 
> Minha crítica foi apenas no sentido de que a enorme pujança econômica de Campinas não está refletida no seu urbanismo, especialmente no centro. Mas é claro que é uma das cidades que tem maior potencial para virar esse jogo.


Meu caro, pare de dramatizar e vitimizar-nos. Não tocou em nervo exposto porque não há problemas entre Campinas, campineiros e a amada, reverenciada e orgulhosamente "nossa" capital. Sampa é um mundo, e nesse país não há nada que se compare a ela e nas Américas poucas se atrevem a desafiá-la rsrs. Se você ainda não entendeu, deixe-me explicar novamente. Sua percepção de que Campinas é decadente está equivocada e fiz questão de mostrar o porquê com dados, pois dados não podem ser contestados, a não ser que vc seja um terraplanista. Se vc acha Campinas feia, com urbanismo aquém de sua força econômica, compreendo, é gosto pessoal, isso deve ser respeitado, mas como frisei, decadência não faz parte do contexto desta cidade. Agradeço a participação. Seja sempre bem-vindo. 



Sidnei ldn said:


> Bela foto de Campinas by Plaenge, agora Plaenge e A,yoshii Londrinizando Campinas !


Oremos, meu caro. Se tem algo que Londrina, Maringá, BC e outras belas cidades sulistas têm a nos ensinar é como levantar edifícios com estilo.
Obrigado pela visita e seja sempre bem-vindo.


----------



## dadobordini

Maria L. said:


> Campinas promovida


Obrigado por compartilhar Maria L. 
Seja muito bem-vinda!
Este vídeo faz jus ao título deste thread. Campinas a metrópole do interior. E agora é oficialmente outorgada pelo IBGE!


----------



## CassioFernandes

Que ótimo thread sobre a nossa amada cidade, meus parabéns!

Sobre os comentários sobre a cidade estar decadente, é uma visão totalmente errada de quem esta se baseando por fotos e nunca esteve por aqui, as fotos mostradas ate agora só foram mais focadas na região central e Taquaral, porem a cidade não é só isso, temos bairros extremamente ricos e bem planejados, estrutura industrial de ponta e logística absurdamente grande com grandes terminais de cargas como encontrados na região do bairro Matão, grandes multinacionais, estrutura rodoviária de ponta que fica pau a pau com a capital, inclusive com as principais estradas com ligações para qualquer lugar do pais, fora o nosso aeroporto que tem tudo pra ser um dos maiores do pais, inclusive é o terceiro maior em voos internacionais e o primeiro em cargas puras e sobre a nossa rodoviária é a segunda maior do estado e a quarta do pais com 596 destinos encostando em BH e Goiânia que tem 643 e 606 destinos e em um curto espaço de tempo vai passar as duas primeiras, pois a cada ano entra novas empresas e rotas e o aeroporto é o com maior quantidade de rotas nacionais, na parte ferroviária temos o corredor de exportação que começa aqui e vai ate Santos e tem o maior movimento de trens em todo pais, inclusive tem um grande terminal de contêiners na divida Campinas - Sumaré que inclusive recebe composições com vagões double stacks (conteiners empilhados) coisa inédita no pais e logo logo terá novamente uma ligação ferroviária com a capital com dois tipos de trens, um rápido e outro mais lento ambos pela CPTM. Bom, a cidade tem um milhão de qualidades, é ótima pra se viver, tem toda uma estrutura que fica pau a pau com qualquer metrópole mundial, pra quem não conhece venha conhecer e tirar as próprias conclusões.


Vídeo com o trem double stack citado acima em Boa Vista velha aqui em Campinas, sendo movido para entrar no terminal do CNAGA.






Uma dica ao autor do tópico.

Aborde a estrutura do Royal Palm Plaza, terminaram o Royal Palm Hall e o Royal Convention Business Center.

Agora temos a maior estrutura para eventos e convenções no Brasil. 


O maior Ballroom do Brasil. Este é o recém-inaugurado complexo Royal Palm Hall, em Campinas (SP). O novo espaço já é considerado o centro de eventos mais avançado e completo da América Latina. O Palm Hall é uma ampliação do famoso Royal Palm Plaza, e chega para ser destaque para receber grandes exposições e convenções.
O espaço, muito aguardado pelo mercado de turismo brasileiro, apresenta o conceito único no país de full service. Ou seja, oferece toda estrutura de logística e de serviços – desde a hospedagem, alimentos e bebidas e outros desdobramentos necessários para a realização de megaeventos.
Falando em números, o Ballroom tem capacidade para 4.500 pessoas em formato auditório e 9 mil pessoas em formato show, tudo isso em 44.000 m² de área construída; 51 espaços de eventos, totalizando 13.500 m² de salas e foyers. Esse grande salão pode ser dividido em sete módulos, oferecendo inúmeras possibilidades de configuração, possibilitando também, mais de um evento ao mesmo tempo. As vantagens do complexo incluem serviço de qualidade Royal Palm Hotels &amp; Resort e todas as facilidades de estar próximo ao aeroporto de Viracopos e as principais rodovias de SP.









Royal Palm Hall: a mais nova referência de eventos do Brasil - OCL


O maior Ballroom do Brasil. Este é o recém-inaugurado complexo Royal Palm Hall, em Campinas (SP). O novo espaço já é considerado o centro de eventos mais avançado e completo da América Latina. O Palm Hall é uma ampliação do famoso Royal Palm Plaza, e chega para ser destaque para receber grandes...




ocl.com.br


----------



## BLUERED

linda Campinas, minha segunda cidade! Não para de crescer para todos os lados. Mas se tornou uma selva de pedras com as obras do BRT


----------



## FelixMadero

Impressionante a coleção de prédios feios ou sem sal para uma cidade tao rica e prospera! Nem falar do urbanismo...


----------



## dadobordini

BLUERED said:


> linda Campinas, minha segunda cidade! Não para de crescer para todos os lados. Mas se tornou uma selva de pedras com as obras do BRT


Realmente, as obras do BRT têm deixado uma boa parte da cidade um tanto caótica, mas é um "mal" pra um bem maior, né. Valeu pela visita meu caro. Seja sempre bem-vindo.



FelixMadero said:


> Impressionante a coleção de prédios feios ou sem sal para uma cidade tao rica e prospera! Nem falar do urbanismo...


Apesar do imenso e denso skyline, é necessário uma busca minuciosa pra acharmos belos edifícios, sem falar que a grande maioria é de blocões. O Cambuí começa a ter belos projetos e o Taquaral também consegue ostentar alguns prédios de arquitetura acima da média. Campinas sofre do mal de prédios insossos, que torço pra que passe.
Quanto ao urbanismo, discordamos. Acho que a cidade está acima da média nacional em vários aspectos.
Obrigado pela visita. Volte sempre.


----------



## dadobordini

*Cruzamento das avenidas Moraes Sales e Norte-Sul.*​








DroneLy
*Cambuí*​








Verto Reforma


----------



## zolin

foram belas imagens..


----------



## DANIEL MARQUES

CAMPINAS PRECISA DE PRÉDIOS MAIS ALTOS E LINDOS.


----------



## dadobordini

*Rodovia Anhanguera, Campinas Shopping à esquerda.







*


----------



## dadobordini

*Campinas Shopping, no trevo da Rodovia Anhanguera com a Rodovia Santos Dumont, que leva à Viracopos.







*


----------



## dadobordini

*Bosque dos Guarantãs, no bairro Nova Europa.







*


----------



## dadobordini

*Marginal do Piçarrão.







*


----------



## dadobordini

*Decathlon Dom Pedro, a primeira loja da rede francesa no Brasil foi aberta em Campinas e ainda hoje é a maior da rede no país e contém até um complexo esportivo em suas dependências. Recentemente, uma segunda loja foi inaugurada na cidade, não muito longe da pioneira, no Shopping Parque Dom Pedro.









Ao lado, fica a primeira loja da também francesa Leroy Merlin a ser aberta no interior do país. Em 2016 a segunda loja da rede na cidade foi inaugurada, na Rodovia Anhanguera.







*
Créditos: aero.aviladrone


----------



## dadobordini

*Avenida Prestes Maia, principal acesso ao centro pra quem vem de São Paulo, tanto pela Anhanguera quanto pela Bandeirantes, e também pra quem vem de Viracopos, Indaiatuba, na RM e cidades do interior que acessam Campinas pela SP-75 (Rodovia Santos Dumont).









Prestes Maia, sentido Viracopos.
















*


----------



## dadobordini

Crédito: @williangregio


----------



## Sidnei ldn

A grandiosidade de Campinas impressiona, uma mini SP, se Guarulhos fosse verticalizada como Campinas já que a população é semelhante, seria interessante uma grande Metrópole densa colada a SP !


----------



## Jackson Lucena

Algumas fotos do Aeroporto Internacional de Viracopos de um ângulo diferente, embora não seja um tópico específico de aviação, tem haver com nossos aeroporto que é um ícone de orgulho de Campinas, espero que gostem!
Pier C - Exclusivamente doméstico








Crédito: Gian Bruno








Crédito: Gian Bruno








Crédito: Jackson Lucena
Boeing 737 da Gol no Pier A.








Crédito: Jackson Lucena
Pátio de cargas - MD11 da Lufthansa Cargo.








Crédito: Jackson Lucena

A320 rosa da Azul acoplado no Pier B.








Crédito: Jackson Lucena









Crédito: Jackson Lucena








Crédito: Jackson Lucena








Crédito: Jackson Lucena


----------



## GCBignotto

Viracopos é um show e um ícone para a nossa RMC, o terminal de passageiros é super moderno, com excelentes instalações, além da parte de carga que além de ser importantíssima para as indústrias da RMC, também nos proporciona a vinda de diversos e belos aviões cargueiros, como os 747 da KML que são um dos mais belos do mundo.


----------



## GCBignotto

Sidnei ldn said:


> A grandiosidade de Campinas impressiona, uma mini SP, se Guarulhos fosse verticalizada como Campinas já que a população é semelhante, seria interessante uma grande Metrópole densa colada a SP !


A densidade de Campinas sempre impressiona, e o melhor de tudo é que agora ela está passando por um boom de edifícios mais altos e com boa arquitetura, recentemente três grandes construtoras começaram a aportar na cidade, as paranaenses Ayoshii e Plaenge, além da sorocabana CRB, com lançamentos concentrados nas regiões do Nova Campinas e Cambui, nos próximos anos o skyline dessa região, principalmente o da Norte-Sul estará todo transformado


----------



## Sidnei ldn

As Londrinenses vão contribuir contribuir ainda mais pro skyline Campimeiro, uma pitada londrinense na cidade, P,s vi comentários que o Le Reve da A,yoshii será o maior da cidade, confirma isso?


----------



## GCBignotto

^^Sim, são 33 pavimentos no total, dando mais de 130 metros de altura


----------



## Jackson Lucena

GCBignotto said:


> ^^Sim, são 33 pavimentos no total, dando mais de 130 metros de altura


Caramba, desconhecia esse projeto! Me parece que o mercado imobiliário na cidade está até que aquecido! Parece que teremos edifícios com a arquitetura bem imponente! Curti bastante! Cambuí ganhará um ícone!!


----------



## GCBignotto

Jackson Lucena said:


> Caramba, desconhecia esse projeto! Me parece que o mercado imobiliário na cidade está até que aquecido! Parece que teremos edifícios com a arquitetura bem imponente! Curti bastante! Cambuí ganhará um ícone!!


Sim o mercado imobiliário está finalmente desabrochando, diversas construtoras de fora estão vindo com ótimos e altos lançamentos, a Ayoshii mesmo já tem mais dois projetos no Nova Campinas, a Plaenge já vai lançar seu segundo empreendimento, a CRB chegou recentemente e já fez seu lançamento, o nosso estimado colega dado, disse uma vez que os impedimentos legais que não deixavam se construir alto foram retirados durante os últimos anos, e já vem trazendo resultados, como o Le Reve com seus 130 metros.
Nos próximos anos a cidade passará por um boom de lançamentos, principalmente no Nova Campinas e Cambui, trazendo um belo skyline para a cidade e tirando essa imagem de uma cidade muito densa com prédios pouco expressivos.


----------



## vitor123

Nas próximas semanas, Campinas vai ganhar 140 relógios urbanos digitais. Quem venceu a concorrência foi a JCDecaux ( a mesma que administra os relógios de SP).
Consegui o edital, e nas últimas páginas mostra a localização de cada um. Primeiro, a concessionária deverá retirar os relógios antigos, que foram instalados na década de 90-ao todo são 21 deles- e os demais em seguida.
Notícia do Correio Popular do ano passado: Campinas terá 150 novos relógios
O contrato já foi assinado no último dia 12.


----------



## CassioFernandes

Algumas fotos minhas tiradas aqui em Campinas.

Airbus A330-200 da Azul Linhas Aéreas pousando na pista 33 de Viracopos, abaixo a rodovia Santos Dumont (SP-063)











Boeing 747-8F da Atlas Air, companhia cargueira regular aqui em Campinas, opera em Viracopos no minimo a 30 anos. E um detalhe importante esse é um dos maiores aviões do mundo, o nosso aeroporto suporta aviões de diversas categorias, do menor avião de aviação geral, aos gigantes Airbus A380 e Antonov AN225.



















Boeing 747-400F da Kalitta Air, mais uma das grandes cargueiras que operam em Viracopos sobre a rodovia Santos Dumont.











Boeing 777-200F da Emirates Skycargo, uma das maiores companhias dos Emirados Árabes que também tem voos regulares por aqui a no minimo 10 anos. E ao fundo a torre de Viracopos











Antonov AN-124-100 da Volga Dnper da Russia, esse tipo de avião é bem frequente em Viracopos devido a estrutura, apesar de ser raro, recebemos em media uns 20 voos por ano dessa companhia ou da Antonov Desing Bureau.









Hangar de manutenção da Azul Linhas Aereas antes da finalização, é um dos maiores da America Latina se não o maior! Olhe o tamanho dele perto do 747-400F da Klm Cargo.









Hangar da Azul apos a finalização, foto tirada no mês 06/20











Boeing 747-400F da Klm Cargo decolando de Viracopos rumo a Santiago no Chile, essa é mais uma das companhias que operam em Viracopos a mais de 30 anos e é uma das pinturas mais bonitas como postaram acima.










Movimento de trens no corredor de exportação que passa atras do aeroporto de Viracopos. O corredor de exportação é o ramal ferroviário mais movimentado do Brasil, ele liga toda a região do Mato Grosso, Minas Gerais, interior de São Paulo, Campinas e varias outras cidades ao Porto de Santos, o movimento aumentou absurdamente nos últimos anos, principalmente no transporte de conteiners entre Campinas e Santos.










Esquadrilha da Fumaça realizando uma apresentação na Unicamp em comemoração ao dia do doador de sangue em 2019.



























E pra reforçar o tamanho da estrutura do nosso aeroporto, o maior avião do mundo, Antonov AN224 em 2016.










Essas são algumas das milhares de fotos que tenho aqui, espero que gostem.


----------



## dadobordini

Lindas fotos! Sou um apaixonado pela aviação, igual a vc, como posso perceber .
Fique a vontade pra compartilhar essas belas fotos, assim como convido o Jackson Lucena a incrementar esse thread com sua fotos incríveis do airside de Viracopos. Um dos maiores orgulhos campineiros deve ser muito bem representado por aqui, sim.


----------



## zolin

como sou fã de aviões...
show de imagens...


----------



## zolin

Sidnei ldn said:


> As Londrinenses vão contribuir contribuir ainda mais pro skyline Campimeiro, uma pitada londrinense na cidade, P,s vi comentários que o Le Reve da A,yoshii será o maior da cidade, confirma isso?


maravilha...


----------



## zolin

GCBignotto said:


> Viracopos é um show e um ícone para a nossa RMC, o terminal de passageiros é super moderno, com excelentes instalações, além da parte de carga que além de ser importantíssima para as indústrias da RMC, também nos proporciona a vinda de diversos e belos aviões cargueiros, como os 747 da KML que são um dos mais belos do mundo.


concordo com você...


----------



## zolin

dadobordini said:


> Olá Edson. Já estive em Ribeirão Preto algumas vezes e já conheci Uberlândia. Ambas cidades extraordinárias e que realmente parecem ser maiores do que são, mas Campinas ainda traz aquela identidade de cidade grande (grande mesmo), principalmente andando pelas rodovias que a circundam e ainda mais ao percorrer as ruas do centro, que apesar de ter várias ruas estreitas como vc citou, tem sim grandes avenidas que são grandes eixos de circulação. Concordo que o centro está deteriorado em muitos logradouros e o comércio informal que enche algumas ruas deixa essa atmosfera ainda mais evidente. A administração atual foi ineficaz ao tentar resolver grandes problemas que afetam o centro, principalmente em relação aos moradores de rua que chegam aos montes à cidade, então só nos resta torcer pra que o próximo prefeito tenha mais competência pra enfrentar e resolver isso tudo. Porém há que se destacar os trabalhos realizados também, como a revitalização da Francisco Glicério, a manutenção periódica dos monumentos, a instalação de banheiros públicos, readequação do mobiliário urbano, etc.
> As avenidas da cidade, e olha que são várias, deixam o trânsito da cidade fluido, apesar de alguns gargalos que podem emperrar o trânsito nos horários de pico, mas isso acontece em todas as cidades grandes do país. E quanto a não achar estacionamento no centrro, isso acontece até em cidades com 100 milhabitantes, acredite!
> 
> Campinas tem identidade própria e não é dividida em zonas como outras grandes cidades (zona norte, zona sul, etc.). A prefeitura divide sim o município em áreas, mas acaba sendo para fins administrativos. Vc como campineiro nato sabe muito bem disso e sabe que nos referimos às diferentes áreas da cidade como Região dos Amarais, Região do Ouro Verde, Região do Campo Grande, "divisa com Valinhos", Região de Viracopos, Barão, Sousas, etc e etc. E o que isso tem tem de demérito? Uma placa pendurada num poste indicando a zona sul da cidade deixa ela mais top?
> Campinas é contígua sim. O que uma rodovia tem de tão especial que separaria uma cidade em duas? Mas concordo que a Região do Campo Grande acaba tendo somente uma grande ligação com o centro que é a JBD, que aliás, está ficando sensacional com a construção do BRT. Já a região do Ouro Verde tem além do eixo Amoreiras, a Rodovia Santos Dumont.
> 
> Durante décadas houve uma lei que não permitia a construção de edifícios com mais de 20 andares na cidade, visando o que chamaram de questão de segurança, zoneamento e densidade populacional. Tal lei caiu em 2012. Desde então vemos edifícios mais altos sendo erguidos na região do Mansões e no Taquaral, mas ainda tinha a questão do zoneamento que barrava o adensamento populacional sem critério, afinal um edifício de 30 andares num bairro com ruas estreitas traria muito transtorno. A nova lei do zoneamento de 2018 colocou luz nesse quesito e assim, grandes construtoras que já investem em Campinas e outras forasteiras estão trazendo projetos modernos que mudarão de vez o skyline campineiro.
> As rodovias que cortam Campinas são as mais modernas do país e não têm comparação com outras cidades do interior de SP, e os trevos dessas rodovias na cidade são um show a parte, mas sim alguns deles não são iluminados porque estão dentro da zona urbana e as concessionárias se burlam dessa responsabilidade. O trevão de Ribeirão é conhecido como o maior do Brasil, e é incrível mesmo, mas também não me lembro de outro grande trevo lá na cidade.
> 
> Quando vc se refere à cultura, não sei em que área da cultura vc diz que Campinas deixa a desejar. Apesar dessa pandemia, podemos citar o que Campinas oferece: teatros, cinemas, futebol, esportes em geral, parques enormes, parques temáticos, mini-zoo, passeio turístico de trem, pontos históricos, bairros tradicionais que oferecem gastronomia excelente e atmosfera bucólica, observatório astronômico, vida noturna de alto nível, etc, etc, etc...
> O custo de vida daqui é alto, mas não elevado. Aqui ganha-se melhor que outras cidades interioranas então fica no empate.
> 
> Quanto a sua comparação latente entre Campinas e Ribeirão, só posso concluir que vc desenvolveu um caso de amor com a segunda (tanto que já pensa em se mudar pra lá) por isso acaba sendo extremamete crítico com Campinas. Desenvolvemos nossas paixões e preferências ao longo da vida e é perfeitamente normal. Como exemplo cito o que ocorre com minha namorada, que mora em Sorocaba. Ela queria que eu me mudasse pra lá pra vivermos juntos o que refutei e disse pra ela se mudar pra Campinas. Curto Sorocaba, mas não pra morar. Acho tudo meio sem sal. Ela acha Campinas muito grande e tem medo de não se adaptar, além de que nossos trabalhos estão bastante ligados às cidade que vivemos. Trabalho na Unicamp e ela tem um delivery de refeições lá. Eu prefiro Campinas e ela morre de amores por Sorocaba. Resultado, cada um mora na sua cidade e nos vemos todo fim de semana, e seremos felizes para sempre.
> Campinas é igual o Corinthians. Todos torcem contra porque sua grandeza incomoda. Mas brincadeiras à parte, até o fato de Campinas ser oficialmente considerada metrópole te incomodou. Acho que o caso já é patológico. Vc disse que tenta ter uma visão mais racional que passional sobre a cidade mas acabou mostrando exatamente o contrário. O IBGE inseriu Campinas no rol de metrópoles do país pois analisou as características da cidade que já eram evidentes, que são o poder de influência nas cidades em sua região, não somente nas cidades que estão em sua já oficializada RM, mas também em todo o interior de SP como também em outros estados. Não é marketing, é evidência. Campinas é uma grande cidade, de suma importância para o país e que não precisa ostentar em nada pra mostrar seu valor. Apenas é!
> Afinal, se skyline com torres de 200 m falasse por si só faria Balneário Camboriú gritar pra cima de São Paulo capital.


eu acho que Campinas, com a sua importância, vai atrair muitos moradores da Capital, no pós pandemia..
o que é uma tendencia mundial..
o corona vírus, veio para mudar muita coisa..
e uma delas, vai ser, o esvaziamento de grandes metrópoles como São Paulo..
e Campinas, será o grande destinos de muitos da Capital..
por tudo que Campinas oferece...

.


----------



## dadobordini

Vista do centro a partir da Avenida Faria Lima. Em destaque, trecho das obras do Corredor Ouro Verde do BRT na Avenida Amoreiras. À direita vemos o Hospital Municipal Mário Gatti e à esquerda o recém inaugurado AME, e ao fundo dele temos o SESI Amoreiras e o SENAI Amoreiras.








Foto: João Mateus Drones


----------



## zolin

kkk..
como o verde faz uma diferença em uma cidade...
sou apaixonado, pelas arvores, e veja como muda uma região a sua presença...


----------



## Jackson Lucena

Estou ansioso pra ver o início das obras do Hospital São Luiz no terreno da antiga rodoviária, vai somar positivamente no skyline daquela região, aliás o viaduto da Lix da Cunha em frente a rodoviária está sendo reformado via contra partida do Hospital São Luís.

Crédito: Luciano Roncolato


----------



## GCBignotto

Também estou ansioso, vai ser uma grande adição para a região do Botafogo, eu sempre vou na rodoviária de Campinas e consigo ver como aquela região vem melhorando nos últimos anos, começando pela rodoviária, que é uma das mais estruturada e moderna do país.


----------



## Jackson Lucena

GCBignotto said:


> Também estou ansioso, vai ser uma grande adição para a região do Botafogo, eu sempre vou na rodoviária de Campinas e consigo ver como aquela região vem melhorando nos últimos anos, começando pela rodoviária, que é uma das mais estruturada e moderna do país.


Verdade, concordo plenamente! Botafogo vem atraindo empreedimentos interessantes na última decada, quem sabe o trecho do BRT que vai passar por lá ajude a acelerar esse processo de revitalização com novos empreedimentos.


----------



## zolin

GCBignotto said:


> Também estou ansioso, vai ser uma grande adição para a região do Botafogo, eu sempre vou na rodoviária de Campinas e consigo ver como aquela região vem melhorando nos últimos anos, começando pela rodoviária, que é uma das mais estruturada e moderna do país.


verdade..
concordo com você..
a região e a cidade vai ganhar muito com este hospital..
ou melhor já está ganhando, com a reforma do viaduto...


----------



## dadobordini

Obras do Grand Guanabara.








Crédito: xdaero drone


----------



## Mateus Lazzati

Vi uma vez que a prefeitura daí lançou um pacote de obras para a revitalização do centro, que incluía padronização de calçadas, enterramento da rede elétrica e de telecomunicações, arborização, instalação de câmeras de segurança, etc... Vejo que aplicaram isso mas gostaria de saber em quantas ruas tiveram essas intervenções, assim como se continuam com esse tipo de obra, pois vejo que melhorou bastante o aspecto do lugar!


----------



## Hideki

Saí de SP prá Campinas em meados de 2010. A cidade cresceu muito e trouxe muitos problemas...
Mas continua sendo uma boa cidade para morar.


----------



## GCBignotto

Mateus Lazzati said:


> Vi uma vez que a prefeitura daí lançou um pacote de obras para a revitalização do centro, que incluía padronização de calçadas, enterramento da rede elétrica e de telecomunicações, arborização, instalação de câmeras de segurança, etc... Vejo que aplicaram isso mas gostaria de saber em quantas ruas tiveram essas intervenções, assim como se continuam com esse tipo de obra, pois vejo que melhorou bastante o aspecto do lugar!


A primeira fase foi a revitalização da Glicério, que já foi uma grande obra, alguns quilômetros de calçadas padronizadas, mobiliário urbano novo, e fiação subterrânea, no futuro outras áreas do centro passarão por processos de revitalização, atualmente o grande foco da prefeitura está na finalização das obras do BRT.
Outra área de Campinas que está passando por um grande processo de revitalização é a região do Botafogo, onde fica a rodoviária(uma das mais modernas do país), nessa região está sendo construído o Hospital São Luiz, e por ela passará um trecho do BRT, ela é uma das candidatas para passar por um processo de revitalização de seu urbanismo nos próximos anos.


----------



## Mateus Lazzati

GCBignotto said:


> A primeira fase foi a revitalização da Glicério, que já foi uma grande obra, alguns quilômetros de calçadas padronizadas, mobiliário urbano novo, e fiação subterrânea, no futuro outras áreas do centro passarão por processos de revitalização, atualmente o grande foco da prefeitura está na finalização das obras do BRT.
> Outra área de Campinas que está passando por um grande processo de revitalização é a região do Botafogo, onde fica a rodoviária(uma das mais modernas do país), nessa região está sendo construído o Hospital São Luiz, e por ela passará um trecho do BRT, ela é uma das candidatas para passar por um processo de revitalização de seu urbanismo nos próximos anos.


A cidade pode ficar bem legal no futuro então, aliás uma pergunta para vocês que são daí, o que estão achando desse brt? Vai ser muito benefício para cidade?


----------



## GCBignotto

Mateus Lazzati said:


> A cidade pode ficar bem legal no futuro então, aliás uma pergunta para vocês que são daí, o que estão achando desse brt? Vai ser muito benefício para cidade?


Eu não moro em Campinas, moro na RMC, então não muda nada pra mim, mas já ouvi diversas vezes que o BRT é um bom projeto, tanto no fator mobilidade, como no fator de desenvolver novos corredores econômicos da cidade.


----------



## Jackson Lucena

Mateus Lazzati said:


> A cidade pode ficar bem legal no futuro então, aliás uma pergunta para vocês que são daí, o que estão achando desse brt? Vai ser muito benefício para cidade?


Vou dar minha humilde opinião sobre o BRT.
_*Acho uma obra extremamente importante e necessária, vai ajudar eliminar alguns gargalos operacionais do sistema de transporte público como também outros gargalos estruturais, como remodelação de entroncamentos de avenidas, alargamentos e revitalização, beneficiando todo o entorno. Essa obra também despertou o interesse do mercado imobiliário em pontos específicos como o condomínio que está sendo construído nas proximidades do Shopping Parque das Bandeiras e o outro na Região do Ouro Verde, um pouco antes da região do Vida Nova. Há controvérsias e debates sobre a escolha do modal pela prefeitura, pois algumas pessoas gostariam de um VLT ou metrô, segundo a prefeitura esses modais são muito caros pra construir e manter, alem de ser modais não adequados pra região a ser atendida principalmente quanto a demanda. Eu concordo, acho que um sistema de BRT bem operado e bem estruturado pro trecho em questão vai aliviar os gargalos e disponibilizar uma mobilidade satisfatória aos usuários, obviamente que isso depende da prefeitura e de órgãos reguladores de transporte, no caso, EMDEC. Campinas tem um histórico muito tímido quanto a obras de mobilidade voltadas exclusivamente pro transporte público, acho que essa obra pode ser um embrião de uma melhora significativa*_.

Seguem algumas fotos de trechos em obras e alguns trechos já entregues.
Terminal Satélite Iris , primeiro terminal do novo sistema já entregue na primeira quinzena desse mês.
Crédito: Luciano Roncolato























































































































Créditos na própria foto










(Estação de transferência em frente a rodoviária, no bairro Botafogo)










Crédito: EMDEC


----------



## Jackson Lucena




----------



## zolin

uma obra, que trara muita qualidade de vida, para a população..


----------



## Mateus Lazzati

Jackson Lucena said:


>


Muitos pedem metrô aí mas vale ressaltar que se na capital já é um transtorno em construir uma linha imagina fora.... Mas de qualquer forma o BRT não deixa de ser um ótimo modal, com certeza agregará a cidade pelo o que estou vendo, sendo um ponto inicial importante para futuros projetos que visam a mobilidade urbana. Campinas pode se tornar uma cidade maior do que já é, só acho que precisam melhorar a arquitetura do prédios, principalmente na região central, a avenida glicério ficou bonita com as novas calçadas e fiação enterrada, mas os prédios do entorno não ajudam muito, parece a região da 25 de março em São Paulo (que não é nada bonito).


----------



## GCBignotto

Mateus Lazzati said:


> Muitos pedem metrô aí mas vale ressaltar que se na capital já é um transtorno em construir uma linha imagina fora.... Mas de qualquer forma o BRT não deixa de ser um ótimo modal, com certeza agregará a cidade pelo o que estou vendo, sendo um ponto inicial importante para futuros projetos que visam a mobilidade urbana. Campinas pode se tornar uma cidade maior do que já é, só acho que precisam melhorar a arquitetura do prédios, principalmente na região central, a avenida glicério ficou bonita com as novas calçadas e fiação enterrada, mas os prédios do entorno não ajudam muito, parece a região da 25 de março em São Paulo (que não é nada bonito).


O que a região precisa é de um trem metropolitano, que corte a RMC no sentido leste-oeste, e no futuro um no eixo norte-sul, metrô já não é tão necessário assim, ainda mais com o BRT.
Quanto aos prédios, você tem exemplos de boa arquitetura em diversas partes da cidade, como Cambui, Nova Campinas, região da D. Pedro, entre outros, ainda mais agora com a chegada das paranaenses Ayoshii e Plaenge, sugiro procurar pelo Lereve, que alia altura a boa arquitetura, ou o SkyGalleria, que é um comercial AAA, as margens da D Pedro.


----------



## zolin

Mateus Lazzati said:


> Muitos pedem metrô aí mas vale ressaltar que se na capital já é um transtorno em construir uma linha imagina fora.... Mas de qualquer forma o BRT não deixa de ser um ótimo modal, com certeza agregará a cidade pelo o que estou vendo, sendo um ponto inicial importante para futuros projetos que visam a mobilidade urbana. Campinas pode se tornar uma cidade maior do que já é, só acho que precisam melhorar a arquitetura do prédios, principalmente na região central, a avenida glicério ficou bonita com as novas calçadas e fiação enterrada, mas os prédios do entorno não ajudam muito, parece a região da 25 de março em São Paulo (que não é nada bonito).


Campinas, não comporta uma linha de metrô não..


----------



## GCBignotto

CassioFernandes said:


> Como torcedor da Ponte eu espero que não saia, porque esse projeto vem cheio de maracutaia.


Como torcedor da ponte eu torço muito para que ele seja feito, o Moisés Lucarelli mais atrapalha do que ajuda, estrutura péssima e mal localizado, o clube tem que se modernizar e esse projeto é muito bem feito além de ser uma parceria com a iniciatia privada.


----------



## Fabius_

Rafael Cevidanes said:


> Sou fãzaço de Campinas, porque a cidade é "bala" em praticamente todo índice socioeconômico nacional, mas não me levem a mal, o urbanismo, o padrão de construções da cidade é supergenérico para seu tamanho. Nada que você não encontre em SP (capital), BH, Goiânia, Curitiba e outras mais. Não condiz com o caráter inovador de suas produções. De qualquer forma, as fotos estão ótimas, parabéns!


Sei bem o que você está dizendo. Besta de quem discordar. Sem contar isso que você disse, também se destacam a desorganização, a sinalização ruim, a falta de preocupação urbanística, a degradação da região central (Campinas deve estar no topo de pichação e degradação, nada que essas eleições vão mudar).

Eu acho que há várias razões que justificam isso. Começa pela geografia, pois não há serras (lugares como a Serra das Cabras estão a uns 30km do Centro), não há rios de grande porte (o Atibaia e o Capivari, este último ainda mais, não são nada destacados), nada que torne a cidade característica. Passa pela proximidade de São Paulo, felizmente é longe o bastante para não ser um apêndice da capital (Jundiaí também escapou, mas por pouco), mas ao mesmo tempo é um negócio que não permite a cidade se diferenciar. Campinas foi feita por gente de fora: aqui existe emprego, a economia é dinâmica, mas acho que falta amor pela terra, criatividade em quem fez, essas coisas que a gente vê nas cidades que deram certo.

Outra coisa: Campinas é o que é, apesar dos seus políticos, e não por eles. A cidade cresceu sem organização séria e constante, de qualquer jeito, destruiu muito do seu passado, encheu-se de favelas e invasões, tem muitas _no-go areas_, então eu sinto meio que um desalento. E não falo só por mim, eu acho Campinas uma terra muito desalentada. O povo aqui trabalha, faz as coisas. Mas falta esse amor. E sem o amor, que tudo vence, as coisas não são tão boas como poderiam ser... palavras de um campineiro nato, que apesar de tudo ama a cidade.


----------



## zolin

gostei do que você falou...
e sobre o centro, é triste de se ver como está largado..


----------



## Fabius_

zolin said:


> gostei do que você falou...
> e sobre o centro, é triste de se ver como está largado..


Sim, prezado Zolin...
E sabe o que é pior? Nada do que se fizer ali vai resolver ou melhorar sensivelmente a situação. Qualquer medida no Centro de Campinas, por mais bem-intencionada que seja, bem-executada, bem-projetada e realizada, acabará resultando em um "porco de batom". Esse conceito originalmente se refere a argumentos, mas também se aplica ao que vou falar: pois não adianta maquiar um porco para fazê-lo mais bonitinho ou apreciável, ele continuará a ser um porco. Não adiantam "revitalizações", mudanças cosméticas ou mudanças cosméticas com um pouco de infra, não vai resolver.

Basta ver a revitalização da Francisco Glicério. Ficou bonita? Até que ficou, até me lembro que moro numa cidade grande ao não ver mais fiação ali, os postes bonitos, o asfalto bom. Mas tem mais pichação que antes, pois o lugar ficou mais visível e atraente para os vândalos destruírem os prédios que existem. O piso, feito dentro da modernidade, acaba assim que se sai da avenida, com as pedras portuguesas a se soltarem. A fiação também dá o ar da graça menos de 10 metros depois da avenida. Os semáforos na horizontal e as placas "Los Angeles" também não existem fora da avenida (os semáforos estão sendo implantados no BRT, meio que como lembrança da administração que fez, será?). Mas se em 2016 o piso era bonito, hoje está um nojo em alguns trechos (perto da Catedral que o diga), a Barão de Jaguara continua um horror, com todo ano um trecho cedendo porque a obra de infra necessária ninguém faz. E ainda querem fazer porco de batom na Campos Sales, que é ainda mais feia e degradada que a Glicério.

Isso sem contar que não adianta revitalizar certas regiões como a do Terminal Central, pois aí a degradação se espalha e as coisas ruins ocupam área muito maior que antes. Enfim, acho triste, muito triste. E é por isso que o Centro vai sendo largado, porque quem pode vai resolver suas coisas em outro lugar. E quem não pode, vem rápido e pega o carro ou ônibus para casa assim que der. E como já disse, não vejo quem realmente vá mudar essa situação. Campinas vai pulsar cada vez mais fora do Centro.

E sabe o que é mais triste? Eu não tenho nenhuma sugestão construtiva a oferecer para remediar tal degradação. E se existir alguma proposta, ela não passa pelo que se fez até agora, pois é insanidade sem base buscar um resultado favorável fazendo-se o que já se fez.


----------



## zolin

concordo com tudo o que você falou..
verdade..

😭


----------



## Hello_World

Fabius_ said:


> Sei bem o que você está dizendo. Besta de quem discordar. Sem contar isso que você disse, também se destacam a desorganização, a sinalização ruim, a falta de preocupação urbanística, a degradação da região central (Campinas deve estar no topo de pichação e degradação, nada que essas eleições vão mudar).
> 
> Eu acho que há várias razões que justificam isso. Começa pela geografia, pois não há serras (lugares como a Serra das Cabras estão a uns 30km do Centro), não há rios de grande porte (o Atibaia e o Capivari, este último ainda mais, não são nada destacados), nada que torne a cidade característica. Passa pela proximidade de São Paulo, felizmente é longe o bastante para não ser um apêndice da capital (Jundiaí também escapou, mas por pouco), mas ao mesmo tempo é um negócio que não permite a cidade se diferenciar. Campinas foi feita por gente de fora: aqui existe emprego, a economia é dinâmica, mas acho que falta amor pela terra, criatividade em quem fez, essas coisas que a gente vê nas cidades que deram certo.
> 
> Outra coisa: Campinas é o que é, apesar dos seus políticos, e não por eles. A cidade cresceu sem organização séria e constante, de qualquer jeito, destruiu muito do seu passado, encheu-se de favelas e invasões, tem muitas _no-go areas_, então eu sinto meio que um desalento. E não falo só por mim, eu acho Campinas uma terra muito desalentada. O povo aqui trabalha, faz as coisas. Mas falta esse amor. E sem o amor, que tudo vence, as coisas não são tão boas como poderiam ser... palavras de um campineiro nato, que apesar de tudo ama a cidade.


Antes de morar em Campinas eu nutria uma admiração platônica pela cidade, mas morando e tendo contatos com os problemas, as _no-go areas_ que nunca fizeram parte do meu cotidiano passaram a fazer, e são, realmente, muitas. Fui perdendo o encanto.
Hoje eu continuo achando Campinas ao mesmo tempo uma cidade f*da, mas também decepcionante. É uma cidade muito boa, não merecia ter as coisas ruins que tem.


----------



## Fabius_

Hello_World said:


> Antes de morar em Campinas eu nutria uma admiração platônica pela cidade, mas morando e tendo contatos com os problemas, as _no-go areas_ que nunca fizeram parte do meu cotidiano passaram a fazer, e são, realmente, muitas. Fui perdendo o encanto.
> Hoje eu continuo achando Campinas ao mesmo tempo uma cidade f*da, mas também decepcionante. É uma cidade muito boa, não merecia ter as coisas ruins que tem.





Hello_World said:


> Antes de morar em Campinas eu nutria uma admiração platônica pela cidade, mas morando e tendo contatos com os problemas, as _no-go areas_ que nunca fizeram parte do meu cotidiano passaram a fazer, e são, realmente, muitas. Fui perdendo o encanto.
> Hoje eu continuo achando Campinas ao mesmo tempo uma cidade f*da, mas também decepcionante. *É uma cidade muito boa, não merecia ter as coisas ruins que tem*.


E vai ter ainda mais! Pense que até a Nova Campinas vai ser destruída com a verticalização. Ali na Norte-Sul há pelo menos 20 anos já existem prédios. Mas nunca foi permitido nas outras quadras. Agora vai ser, tanto que numa das ruas internas (acho que é a Arthur de Freitas Leitão, que começa na Carlos Stevenson, depois se torna paralela à Moraes Salles) será construído um prédio de 22 andares.

Isso é um absurdo. Deixassem a Nova Campinas em paz! Vão destruir um dos bairros mais interessantes da cidade, quando a especulação imobiliária ainda tem o (Novo) Cambuí inteiro para ocupar, lentamente vai se assenhorando da Vila Itapura (a parte do Guanabara abaixo da Av. Barão de Itapura) como uma extensão do Cambuí e continua destruindo quarteirão por quarteirão (pelo menos dois deles foram arrasados nos últimos anos) no Taquaral, que é um bairro que cada vez menos eu reconheço... desfigurou-se completamente em certas partes.

Quanto ao BRT, eu farei um comentário no final de semana com as fotos que foram colocadas aqui... eu tenho reparos a fazer no comentário dos colegas. Construtivos, claro!


----------



## Mateus Lazzati

O que vocês acham? 










Link do canal: Brazil Tallest Buildings


----------



## savage25

Fabius_ said:


> E vai ter ainda mais! Pense que até a Nova Campinas vai ser destruída com a verticalização. Ali na Norte-Sul há pelo menos 20 anos já existem prédios. Mas nunca foi permitido nas outras quadras. Agora vai ser, tanto que numa das ruas internas (acho que é a Arthur de Freitas Leitão, que começa na Carlos Stevenson, depois se torna paralela à Moraes Salles) será construído um prédio de 22 andares.
> 
> Isso é um absurdo. Deixassem a Nova Campinas em paz! Vão destruir um dos bairros mais interessantes da cidade, quando a especulação imobiliária ainda tem o (Novo) Cambuí inteiro para ocupar, lentamente vai se assenhorando da Vila Itapura (a parte do Guanabara abaixo da Av. Barão de Itapura) como uma extensão do Cambuí e continua destruindo quarteirão por quarteirão (pelo menos dois deles foram arrasados nos últimos anos) no Taquaral, que é um bairro que cada vez menos eu reconheço... desfigurou-se completamente em certas partes.
> 
> Quanto ao BRT, eu farei um comentário no final de semana com as fotos que foram colocadas aqui... eu tenho reparos a fazer no comentário dos colegas. Construtivos, claro!


Concordo com tudo. Acho que ao invés de terem deixado o Cambuí "se expandir pro Nova Campinas" que é como corretores e construtores vendem o bairro "a extensão do Cambuí", deveriam ter incentivado o movimento contrario, rumo ao centro dando incentivos talvez, e isso poderia até ajudar a revitalizar ele.


----------



## savage25

Mateus Lazzati said:


> O que vocês acham?
> 
> View attachment 731437
> 
> 
> Link do canal: Brazil Tallest Buildings


Eu gostei muito, acho que seria um marco para a cidade, é bem bonito, alto e ainda mantem as construções históricas.


----------



## Fabius_

dadobordini said:


> Vista do centro a partir da Avenida Faria Lima. Em destaque, trecho das obras do Corredor Ouro Verde do BRT na Avenida Amoreiras. À direita vemos o Hospital Municipal Mário Gatti e à esquerda o recém inaugurado AME, e ao fundo dele temos o SESI Amoreiras e o SENAI Amoreiras.
> View attachment 427646
> 
> Foto: João Mateus Drones


Precisamente falando, esse aí é o Parque Itália.
Mais um pouquinho à direita está a Delegacia da Receita Federal.
Essa região está ainda mais transformada, porque agora não se pode mais entrar na Amoreiras virando à esquerda, vindo da Faria Lima. Claro que fizeram isso pensando na segurança.

Mas exatamente onde fica essa estação de transferência houve um acidente horrível na qual um ônibus que descia a Amoreiras no sentido bairro colidiu com um automóvel que furou o sinal vermelho à noite, causando a morte de uma criança, justamente porque não parar no sinal vermelho à noite não é salvo-conduto para passar sem cuidado, especialmente onde não se tem visão, uma vez que a própria estação tira a visão do cruzamento.



Jackson Lucena said:


> Estou ansioso pra ver o início das obras do Hospital São Luiz no terreno da antiga rodoviária, vai somar positivamente no skyline daquela região, aliás o viaduto da Lix da Cunha em frente a rodoviária está sendo reformado via contra partida do Hospital São Luís.
> 
> Crédito: Luciano Roncolato
> View attachment 430450


O Botafogo para mim é um bairro sem salvação... sempre foi perigoso por causa da Rodoviária, a parte com predominância de casas entre a Barão de Itapura e a Andrade Neves (Vila Andrade Neves) é um lugar muito ermo, meio largado às traças e a parte baixa inunda que é um horror. A parte da antiga rodoviária sempre foi feia, mas depois de 2008, com o advento da Nova Rodoviária, a região simplesmente morreu! Virou lugar de passagem, com meia dúzia de lojas ainda abertas. E seria ainda pior se não fosse a região hospitalar, com o Vera Cruz, a Beneficência e o Penido Burnier funcionando ali.

Quanto à reforma do viaduto, achei ótimo. Precisava muito fazer, porque estava horrível. Ainda não melhorou de tudo, especialmente porque o asfalto em cima ainda está aquém do mínimo de segurança, mas passei lá ontem e já não há mais crateras, assim como as ondulações melhoraram bem.



Jackson Lucena said:


> Verdade, concordo plenamente! Botafogo vem atraindo empreedimentos interessantes na última decada, quem sabe o trecho do BRT que vai passar por lá ajude a acelerar esse processo de revitalização com novos empreedimentos.


Sem o São Luiz aquele entorno não se salva. A parte mais próxima do Guanabara, do outro lado do vale da Rua Delfino Cintra, essa tem melhorado a olhos vistos. Mas a verticalização precisa aumentar para que a região se torne mais interessante... os casarões que até 30 anos atrás ali existiam já eram: foram demolidos ou se desfiguraram. Então não há jeito. Que se modernize a região.



Hideki said:


> Saí de SP prá Campinas em meados de 2010. A cidade cresceu muito e trouxe muitos problemas...
> Mas continua sendo uma boa cidade para morar.


Que bom que você gosta, Hideki! Campinas não é para principiantes, mas com _feeling_, e pagando o (alto) preço de se morar na cidade, existe muito lugar bom.



GCBignotto said:


> O que a região precisa é de um trem metropolitano, que corte a RMC no sentido leste-oeste, e no futuro um no eixo norte-sul, metrô já não é tão necessário assim, ainda mais com o BRT.
> Quanto aos prédios, você tem exemplos de boa arquitetura em diversas partes da cidade, como Cambui, Nova Campinas, região da D. Pedro, entre outros, ainda mais agora com a chegada das paranaenses Ayoshii e Plaenge, sugiro procurar pelo Lereve, que alia altura a boa arquitetura, ou o SkyGalleria, que é um comercial AAA, as margens da D Pedro.


Trem metropolitano? Trem pesado ou VLT usando a antiga linha da Paulista? Olha, se for um VLT (elétrico, claro), até acho interessante. Uma estrutura simplificada seria interessante, sim. Integrar com a estrutura da CPTM até Jundiaí seria interessante, talvez a única forma de se criar demanda. Sem contar que vai acabar com a situação lastimável dos trilhos no trecho entre as Estações Campinas e Valinhos (até Jundiaí não sei se está muito melhor).

No eixo Norte-Sul, só se for baseando-se na Santos Dumont. Mas haja viadutos, porque cedo ou tarde serão necessárias marginais para dar conta do trecho. Projeto até tem e especulação nesse sentido também...

Quanto à arquitetura no Cambuí, eu fico feliz em ver a Plaenge (que é novata na cidade), a Colmeia (que já faz coisas há muito tempo) construindo. O da A. Yoshii é interessante.



zolin said:


> Campinas, não comporta uma linha de metrô não..


Metrô pesado, não mesmo! Metrô leve, daria sim. Se na época do VLT, de triste memória, tivessem feito com o percurso que estão usando hoje para o BRT, ele estaria aí até hoje. Só que vocês foristas acham mesmo que o motorista (ou esses motociclistas que furam sinal gratuitamente) daqui tem civilidade para conviver com um bondão no meio das ruas? Aqui não é Viena ou Lisboa, não! E eu tenho certeza que não tem. Seria uma versão do Metrô do Cariri com muito mais colisões!



Jackson Lucena said:


> Se for em relação ao atendimento local, eu concordo que não há necessidade de um metrô, agora quanto ao atendimento regional, aí incluo uma linha da CPTM ou Trem Intercidades, acho que já passou da hora, aliás já tivemos esse modal no passado.


Trens de longa distância, sim. Mas atendimento à CPTM, nunca houve. Campinas teve sim um sistema urbano sobre trilhos, que consistiu em mais de 10 linhas de bonde e mais uma linha suburbana que ia até Sousas e Joaquim Egídio. Mas para trem intercidades ou coisa que o valha, não adianta nada fazer as estações e botar o trem para funcionar sem pensar em integrações.



dadobordini said:


> Baseado em que vc afirma que Campinas não comporta metrô, zolin? Uma cidade beirando os 1 milhão e 300 mil habitantes e sede de uma rica RM de mais de 3 milhões de pessoas não comporta um sistema de transporte em massa sobre trilhos?
> "Metrô" é o apelido dado ao sistema de transporte metropolitano por trilhos, e como diz o nome, é para ligar as principais cidades de uma região metropolitana ao coração da sede dessa RM. O tipo de metrô que vemos por exemplo em São Paulo não é o único tipo que pode ser aplicado. Pelo mundo a fora vemos sistemas mais simples, em vias elevadas, com estações que mais lembram aquelas de trens suburbanos. Há metrôs que aproveitam o leito de ferrovias e assim não precisam ser subterrâneos, Há sistemas que são uma mistura de VLP com metrô, há de tudo, é só vc pesquisar. Não há sempre a necessidade de se cavucar a cidade para que um sistema metroviário seja implantado, o que encarece absurdamente sua construção. Campinas tem malha ferroviária aos quatro cantos e sua RM também, o que pode sim num futuro próximo propiciar um excelente sistema sobre trilhos, aí o nome que vão dar a essa rede de transporte pouco importa. Metrô, trem suburbano, VLT...


Um sistema de metrô em Campinas precisaria chegar à região Central e teria que haver sim um trecho subterrâneo, mas eu duvido que seriam necessários mais de 3km de túneis para isso.

Aliás, o BRT ainda peca nisso: a chegada ao Centro.

O Corredor Campo Grande vai terminar ali do lado do Mercadão. O Mercadão de dia (de segunda a sexta no horário comercial e no sábado até início da tarde) nem acho perigoso. Mas à noite, a região que fica naquele entroncamento onde será feito o Terminal é simplesmente pavorosa! Malcheirosa, degradada, suja e perigosa. Aliás, até de dia. O escadão da Senador Saraiva é para os (muito) corajosos. As passagens sob a avenida também. A ideia de fazer o Terminal ali pode trazer movimento e assim diminuir o perigo real da região, isso é fato.

Mas ali está "relando" no Centro. E como a licitação do transporte coletivo foi impugnada, não se sabe sequer direito que linhas operarão em Campinas. E eu aposto que uma linha de BRT (com portas somente à esquerda em nível) que termine nesse lugar fará muito menos sucesso que outra linha de BRT mista que rode também no Corredor Central. Aliás, como já foi dito por aí, ninguém divulga as novas linhas, porque quando "quebrarem" as linhas de bairro porque elas não irão mais ao Centro haverá muita indisposição (que nas eleições pega muito mal).

E o Corredor Ouro Verde? Até a João Jorge está uma beleza! Mas e quem tem coragem de mexer no Viaduto Cury? Para quem não sabe aquele viaduto é de 1963. E desde aquela época o viaduto já era problemático e perigoso. Carros e ônibus caindo de lá são notícias que vez por outra sempre estão aí para nos lembrar. Mas do ponto de vista do BRT, o problema é que a João Jorge é larga o bastante, acho que de cada lado são duas faixas para o BRT e mais três faixas para os demais veículos. Aí você está indo para o Centro e tudo isso, passando a Rua Francisco Teodoro, afunila-se para risíveis duas faixas. Duas faixas! Duas!!! Demolir o viaduto, cuja geometria é péssima, é inviável. Alargá-lo seria possível e já foi até aventado, mas causa um sem número de problemas técnicos e precisa de recursos, muitos recursos. Então, eles vão adaptar uns pontos no Terminal Central, que vai ficar menos sobrecarregado de linhas, para o BRT, só que ele foi feito em 1985, quando nem se pensava em operação com portas à esquerda (cuja operação só começou em 2009), muito menos na altura do salão dos ônibus (coisa que ainda não existe em Campinas). Pensaram na Avenida Campos Sales, outra bucha, com 40km/h e corredores dos dois lados, mas desistiram.

Ou seja, o BRT é uma obra que começou, mas não se sabe como, quando e onde terminará.



dadobordini said:


> Como o transporte de passageiros sobre trilhos no Brasil foi relegado à último plano, vemos regiões densamente povoadas como a RMC reféns de sistemas arcaicos de ônibus. O governo estadual projetou um (único) corredor estrutural de ônibus metropolitano, cujas obras se arrastam há mais de uma década, e não será nem um sistema de BRT, e sim um simples corredor que nem será segregado em boa parte de seu percurso.
> Campinas finalmente vê as obras do seu BRT ganhar corpo e forma e trará uma melhora ao sistema de transporte da cidade, mas ainda é pouco, e se não houver integração com os outros modais atuais e futuros, será só mais uma grande obra, mas sem a funcionalidade devida.


Nisto eu concordo... mas se os barões do transporte coletivo fabricassem maquinário pesado, sistemas sobre trilhos abundariam. O Corredor Noroeste da EMTU é um negócio ruim que só, mas é o que tem para hoje. Mas outras cidades da RMC têm linhas que de metropolitanas, só têm o nome. Integração é a palavra. Mas malfeita, prejudica ainda mais. 



dadobordini said:


> Região dos bairros Castelo/Chapadão em perspectiva e região central ao fundo.
> View attachment 498375
> 
> 
> Torre do Castelo, na praça 23 de outubro


Adoro essa região.
Mas perdi o gosto de visitar a Torre depois que colocaram aquelas redes de proteção! Aquilo é horrível, tirou o tesão de contemplar a cidade. Se tivessem colocado barreiras de vidro com aberturas para ventilação em cima, ficaria lindo e seguro para todos. Aliás, essa região foi prejudicada quanto permitiram construir prédios tão altos próximos à Torre... mas essa é outra história.



dadobordini said:


> *Obras (intermináveis) do BRT campineiro.
> Futura Estação Barão de Itapura, nas proximidades do Terminal Rodoviário.
> View attachment 522352
> 
> Crédito: *brazilpanoramic


Estação Barão de Itapura?! Ué, não é Estação Rodoviária? Mil vezes Estação Rodoviária, nome muito mais óbvio!

Mas vamos lá... eles tiveram que dar um jeito e por conta disso vão inverter todo o trânsito dessa região.
Antes de 2008, a Rua Dr. Mascarenhas, a rua que hoje dá acesso à rodoviária, tinha sentido duplo até a Rua Dr. Ricardo. Daí em diante, ela passou a sentido único, subindo, da Saldanha Marinho até a Rodoviária. Mas quando o sistema estiver operando, para que os ônibus não venham no contrafluxo do trânsito, a Dr. Mascarenhas (no fundo da foto) passará a descer e a Rua Marquês de Três Rios (que sempre desceu) passará a subir, com a abertura desse caminho, onde passam esses três viadutos (o da esquerda é a saída dos ônibus urbanos, metropolitanos e rodoviários da Rodoviária em direção à Lix da Cunha, saída para a Anhanguera; os outros são exclusivos do BRT) em primeiro plano na foto, criados para que o trânsito e o BRT passem por baixo deles em direção à Rodoviária. Quero só ver como vai funcionar isso, estou curioso.



dadobordini said:


> Avenida Aquidaban, na verdade, via expressa Waldemar Pascoal, já que a Aqudaban é a avenida margeando-a, mas o campineiro chama tudo de Aquidaban, mesmo
> View attachment 565418
> 
> joserobertops


Sim, região criada por volta de 1974, a maior obra viária de Campinas até o advento do BRT. Era uma região até bonita que se degradou bem depois disso.

O alinhamento original da então Rua Aquidabã ainda existe... está no trecho inicial, até por volta do número 200: Google Maps

A construção da via expressa só não destruiu o Bosque dos Jequitibás porque a nascente consciência ecológica não deixou. Mas aí tiveram que deixar aquele trecho que a General Marcondes Salgado desce rumo ao "Laurão" em sentido único. Era o que dava para fazer.









Pró-Memória de Campinas

Nos primeiros anos, a região ainda tinha movimento nenhum, então o povo fazia rachas:









Correio Popular

Cruzamento da Moraes Salles com a Barão de Jaguara nos anos 70 (pelos carros, acho que essa foto não foi tirada muito depois de 1973, 74). O sentido único nessa região foi implantado em 14 de julho de 1996 (o aniversário de 222 anos da cidade), eu me lembro bem, era adolescente nessa época. Quando era sentido duplo, lembro-me pouco, mas me lembro.









Correio Popular




zolin said:


> ficou lindo e ótimo..
> só tenho duvidas na qualidade da obra em si...
> acho que não teve muito qualidade não..





dadobordini said:


> Baseado em que vc afirma que não há qualidade? Vc esteve in loco? Aferiu? Presenciou alguma etapa das obras? Leu em algum lugar que os órgãos competentes avaliaram negativamente as obras? Se sim, mostre me a fonte.
> As obras estão saindo com atraso e algumas mudanças tentam dar certa celeridade ao projeto, e até então, tudo indica que o que foi feito está dentro dos padrões.
> Edit: "ficou lindo é ótimo", seus adjetivos usados para descrever as obras, depois alega que não há qualidade nas mesmas.
> Pô, parceiro, me ajuda a te ajudar.


"Qualidade" é um conceito discutível; então, vamos discuti-lo.

Eu não acho que a obra do BRT de Campinas tenha sido feita nas coxas, pelo menos não na parte da concretagem. Aliás, nunca vi uma concretagem tão densa e profunda como aquela que se está fazendo no BRT. Dá vergonha até de comparar com o que fizeram nos pontos da Glicério em 2015/16 ou mesmo nos pontos do Corredor Central em 2009. Dá até gosto de ver! Do asfalto não posso dizer o mesmo, mas parece que fizeram melhor, só não me iludo muito, porque sei bem que até a coisa bem-feita pode ser na verdade uma casca de ovo enfeitada.

As estações me parecem o.k., muito embora eu não goste desse excesso de vidros, prato cheio para os vândalos que abundam nesta cidade, sem contar os de fora. Numa eventual reedição das manif..., digo, tragédias de 2013, os recicladores de vidro terão muito trabalho. Mas pelo menos não serão coisas abafadas como as estações-tubo de Curitiba. E ninguém me contou, eu estive lá. As pequeninas até que ventilam normalmente, mas as mais compridas são um horror. E não quiseram fazer como o Metrofor fez em Sobral ou Juazeiro do Norte/Crato porque quem conhece o inverno de Campinas sabe o vento cortante que sopra nesta terra. Posso imaginar o coitado do trabalhador às 10 e meia de uma noite gélida de junho penando com os ventos uivantes na estação da João Jorge.

Não gostei do fato de que não exista isolamento físico da via exclusiva do BRT em relação aos demais veículos. Deveria ser com guia isolando, no mínimo com prismas de concreto. A situação ali presente me parece um prato cheio para motoqueiros insolentes e motoristas insanos podando o trânsito numa via onde eles sequer deveriam pensar em passar. Infelizmente, os projetistas e gestores públicos ficam muito no mundo do dever-ser, quando na verdade deveriam pensar exclusivamente naquilo que existe, que está longe desses ideais de civilidade, de uma população em meio à qual está cheia de bárbaros, que fazem pancadões, "bailes", pichações, destruição de mobiliário urbano, etc.

Não passei nesses trechos dos corredores à noite (ainda moro no Centro e circulo mais do outro lado da cidade), mas me parece que a luminotécnica empregada nos postes foi da boa, com postes fininhos de LED e sem fiação. Os semáforos no estilo do que se fez na Glicério, meio que para mostrar "foi Jonas que fez". Esmerado não sei se foi, mas qualidade até tem.

Do ponto de vista ecológico, não gostei de tantas árvores cortadas sem reposição o mais próximo possível. Basta ver no trecho do Corredor Campo Grande entre as estações Londres e Garcia. Aquilo ficou árido! Árido. A Rua Piracicaba, no Corredor Ouro Verde, ficou horrível! A periferia já passa de longe um ar de tristeza, com sua degradação urbana, falta de infra em muitos lugares, casas sem revestimento, desorganização, mas tudo começa pela falta de verde... e essas obras, que poderiam ser algo bem produtivo nesse aspecto, pioraram aquilo que já era ruim, onde estava apresentável. Nesse trecho perto do Londres (na altura do Pauliceia/Vl. Castelo Branco) eram árvores que estavam ali há décadas.

Resumindo, pode não ser a obra de BRT mais "top" que se viu no Brasil, mas com certeza foi feita com certa qualidade. Mas acho que o melhor julgamento só poderemos fazer por volta de 2035, quando o sistema estará consolidado e veremos se toda a estrutura sobreviveu bem à passagem dos anos.

A falta de qualidade que mais vejo é a seguinte: nem dá para falar em início da operação do sistema, pois nem vocês nem eu sabemos quando o sistema começará a operar. Dificilmente será antes de 2022, pois não há licitação (a que existe foi impugnada), que empresa trará os ônibus prontos para operarem. Será que serão as mesmas, igual na licitação de 2006, que as empresas que já operavam na cidade apenas mudaram de nome (Bortolotto virou Padova, TUCA virou VB3, URCA virou VB1, VBTU virou Campibus, nem me lembro o nome que a Itajaí e a Onicamp usavam). Ou seja, temos estações sem uso, corredores sem uso. Falta de qualidade no planejamento, numa novela que se estende desde 2010, quando Dr. Hélio ainda era prefeito e captou recursos do PAC (que é de onde vêm os recursos do BRT) para um VLP, depois ele foi impedido em 2011, depois o vice, veio o presidente da Câmara, houve eleições e o atual prefeito nada fez ou conseguiu fazer em seu primeiro mandato, tendo dado os primeiros passos somente em 2016, com obras que se arrastam desde 2018 e ainda tem muita coisa para fazer, pois o gargalo da Bandeirantes no Corredor Campo Grande ainda não foi resolvido, o trecho do Shopping das Bandeiras, nem começou, enfim, essa falta de qualidade existe. Acho que é isso. Desculpem-me a prolixidade, mas mesmo não sendo técnico, eu acompanhei de curioso essas obras e notei tudo isso.


----------



## zolin

gostei das suas colocações...


----------



## Fabius_

01 - Nova visão da Estação Rodoviária, com o Viaduto Estaiado à direita e embaixo, o novo caminho em direção à Rodoviária








EMDEC

02- Rua Marquês de Três Rios, que agora vai subir em direção à Nova Rodoviária. À direita, esse enorme terreno vazio era majoritariamente ocupado pela Antiga Rodoviária, implodida em março de 2010. O estacionamento na esquina já existia.








EMDEC

03 - Novos viadutos no acesso à Estação Rodoviária. Desse ângulo, os dois primeiros viadutos são exclusivos do BRT e o viaduto do fundo é o caminho principal utilizado pelos ônibus urbanos, metropolitanos e rodoviários para sair da Rodoviária








EMDEC

04 - Rua Marquês de Três Rios: teve o sentido invertido e agora sobe








EMDEC

05- Rua Saldanha Marinho, com inversão de sentido nesse trecho, agora vem, para não pegar o BRT no contrafluxo e nem dar eventual "mão inglesa".








EMDEC

06 - Estação Rodoviária do BRT








EMDEC


----------



## zolin

belas imagens.
e depois de tudo pronto, sera um grande ganho para a população..


----------



## Jackson Lucena

Empreendimento de peso pra cidade!






Prédio na Aquidabã será o mais alto de Campinas


Prédio na Aquidabã será o mais alto de Campinas




correio.rac.com.br


----------



## KAMMER

Sem palavras para minha cidade natal e cidade natal de meus pais.. População de Cps deu uma estagnada não ? Claro que é uma tendência “mundial” a população frear uniformemente mas campinas se compararmos com suas cidades da RM e vizinhas de região nota-se uma estagnação. Vi sobre isso tbm no jornal regional da eptv 
Parabéns pelo thread e pela linda qualidade das fotos !


----------



## Fabius_

Aliás, vocês souberam da notícia?

*Prédio na Aquidabã será o mais alto de Campinas *

Com 122 metros de altura e 43 pavimentos, um empreendimento habitacional que será construído na Avenida Aquidabã será o prédio mais alto de Campinas e desbancará o Edifício Mirante, da Avenida Moraes Salles, que desde 1974, quando foi construído, ostenta o título – o Mirante tem 90 metros de altura e 30 andares. A construção do Sirius Patriani foi anunciada hoje em live do prefeito Jonas Donizette (PSB) e pelo fundador da construtora Patriani, Valter Patriani. O lançamento está previsto para abril.
A construtora, segundo Valter Patriani, prevê investimentos de R$ 400 milhões em 2021, em quatro empreendimentos. O Sirius Patriani é um deles – o investimento previsto é de R$ 95 milhões, entre compra da área e execução de obra e tem entrega prevista para setembro de 2024. A previsão da empresa é que a construção irá gerar 1.045 empregos diretos e indiretos.
O nome dado ao edificio é uma homenagem ao projeto Sirius, a nova fonte de luz síncrotron brasileira de Campinas , que é a maior e mais complexa infraestrutura de pesquisa já construída no País. Essa máquina funciona como um grande microscópio que – ao revelar a estrutura molecular, atômica e eletrônica dos mais diversos materiais – permite pesquisas em praticamente qualquer área do conhecimento, com potencial de resolver grandes problemas da atualidade.
O prédio terá 368 apartamentos de 45 metros quadrados com varanda, um dormitório e uma vaga de garagem com depóstio no subsolo. Além disso, terá um sky view no 41º andar, todo envidraçado, com vista de 360 graus e que possibilitará uma das melhores visões panorâmicas de Campinas.
O empreendimento está em uma região onde existem três hotéis – ele ficará entre os hoteis Monreale e Ibis, e a uma quadra do Hotel Mercure. Segundo a empresa, um dos motivos para investir em Campinas é que a cidade atrai estudantes do Brasil inteiro para suas uniiversidades e apartamentos de um dormitório com muita tecnologia são indicados para para esse público.
Além disso, diz a empresa, a cidade atrai trabalhadores qualificados do Brasil inteiro para seu parque industrial e tecnológico, sem contar que o aeroporto de Viracopos, que está entre os mais importantes do Brasil é um importante hub de conexões.
“O Sirius erá construído com foco neste público qualificado e diversificado que frequenta ou passa por Campinas. As unidades de 45m², com um dormitório e churrasqueira a carvão na varanda são diferenciais exigidos por este publico”, afirma.
O prédio terá piscina aquecida e coberta, quadra de Beach Tennis, academia, vagas de garagem determinadas e com depósito no subsolo e casa de campo. Todos os apartamentos terão churrasqueira a carvão.
O Sirius tem 43 andares, sendo três de garagem, e um de sky view de 360 graus.


Fonte: Prédio na Aquidabã será o mais alto de Campinas


----------



## Fabius_

Minha opinião:
(1) A altura é maravilhosa! Como a região é consideravelmente alta (chuto uns 680m), embora não pareça por causa da proximidade de regiões mais altas (Ponte Preta e parte da Vila Industrial), o prédio terá considerável destaque, com potencial para ver visto em todas as áreas mais altas da cidade e em algumas das mais baixas.
(2) Não gostei do lugar. Esse é um terrenão que fica atrás daquele hotel (nem sei o nome atual dele, era Ermitage). A região é péssima. Perigosa (eu não tenho coragem de passar naquela passarela), meio erma, ruas estreitas (a José Paulino é muito estreita ali), provavelmente inadequadas para um PGT desse nível. E ficar na esquina com a Aquidabã não adianta muito, uma vez que as ruas estreitas correm no sentido da avenida. Ou seja, vai ser um gargalo daqueles... mas como já construíram aquele prédio misto com hotel ali do lado justamente porque é próximo ao Largo do Pará, de onde tradicionalmente saem os ônibus para Viracopos, Congonhas e Guarulhos, a proposta tem cabimento. 
(3) Vamos ver se sai.


----------



## zolin

que venham as obras..


----------



## cassianoitu

Cidadona fodastica!!! Muito linda...


----------



## Zaz965

Fabius_ said:


> Aliás, vocês souberam da notícia?
> 
> *Prédio na Aquidabã será o mais alto de Campinas *
> 
> Com 122 metros de altura e 43 pavimentos,
> 
> 
> Fonte: Prédio na Aquidabã será o mais alto de Campinas


finalmente, algo pra me deixar feliz


----------



## Zaz965

dadobordini said:


> Baseado em que vc afirma que Campinas não comporta metrô, zolin? Uma cidade beirando os 1 milhão e 300 mil habitantes e sede de uma rica RM de mais de 3 milhões de pessoas não comporta um sistema de transporte em massa sobre trilhos?


espero que Campinas tenha metrô nem que seja vlt


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Diria que a única no interior do País que comportaria um metrõ.


----------



## Kleine

Não sei se é essa a thread certa para esse tipo de discussão, mas acho interessante compartilhar isso:






A implantação de um campus de uma universidade federal tem se tornado uma pauta bastante recorrente de uns tempos para cá, o que acho algo interessante.
Pessoalmente não sou contra a essa ideia. No entanto, o que eu sou contra é onde estão planejando implantar essa nova universidade: na região do Campo Grande. Sim, isso mesmo!

Notem a minha escolha de palavras aqui: região e não distrito do Campo Grande. Isso não é atoa, pois a transformação dessa região e a do Ouro Verde em distritos foi, segundo a minha análise, uma mera formalidade que não mudou em nada a maneira como esses dois setores da cidade estão sendo administrados. 

Deixando essa questão de lado, justifico meu julgamento em relação a instalação de uma universidade federal no Campo Grande por um motivo simples: essa região da cidade não tem perfil para isso.
O Campo Grande é uma região de natureza residencial e uma proposta dessa natureza é antiética a essa natureza.
No debate apresentado no video acima existe um foco muito grande na universidade federal enquanto um pólo de desenvolvimento regional, o que tem seus méritos, mas é reducionista. 
É necessário considerar que a demanda de toda universidade é em sua maioria flutuante, o que vai desde alunos de outras regiões da cidade, de outras cidades, estados e até países. Esse pessoal todo vai precisar de moradia.
Esse fator sozinho vai proporcionar um aumento no custo de vida, resultado da valorização dos imóveis da região o que vai ser extremamente problemático, pois a população do Campo Grande é majoritariamente de baixa renda.
Outra coisa a se considerar é a questão cultural: a instalação de uma universidade pública vem sempre junto com todo um aparato de vida universitária, o que pode entrar em conflito com a população local dependendo do local em que ela for instalada. 

Eu poderia tocar em outras questões, mas acho que já fiz o meu ponto.


----------



## FernandoGaebler

Estou ficando a cada dia mais fã de nossa querida metrópole do norte, Campinas junto com seu entorno metropolitano - com a sua futura conurbação entre si e também com Jundiaí - poderá até superar a nossa metrópole central de São Paulo. Com todos estes investimentos tem a capacidade de até coordenar junto com Sorocaba, nossa metrópole do oeste, os municípios mais cercanos do interior como Botucatu, São Carlos e até a mineira Extrema que tem muito a ganhar com a sua proximidade com o Estado de São Paulo.


----------



## RMeriti2021

Impressionante como Campinas é pujante e parece ser bem dinâmica. Parece uma capital realmente.


----------



## ulilopes

*Shopping Dom Pedro em Campinas SP* 








_foto: @drone_ly_


----------



## ulilopes

*Imediações da Lagoa do Taquaral em Campinas SP*








foto: @paulinho_arantes_fotografia


----------



## sunfloweryoona

dadobordini said:


> Avenida


krl olha essa vista panorâmica


----------



## sunfloweryoona

GCBignotto said:


> Falta algo que qualquer pessoa olhe e já saiba que é Campinas, como o Jardim Botânico para Curitiba ou a Catedral para Brasília


krl olha essa vista panorâmica


----------



## ulilopes

Prédio central da Prefeitura de Campinas








_foto: Luis H Castilho _


----------



## SassoS

FernandoGaebler said:


> Estou ficando a cada dia mais fã de nossa querida metrópole do norte, Campinas junto com seu entorno metropolitano - com a sua futura conurbação entre si e também com Jundiaí - poderá até superar a nossa metrópole central de São Paulo. Com todos estes investimentos tem a capacidade de até coordenar junto com Sorocaba, nossa metrópole do oeste, os municípios mais cercanos do interior como Botucatu, São Carlos e até a mineira Extrema que tem muito a ganhar com a sua proximidade com o Estado de São Paulo.


Sim, a conurbação da região metropolitana de Campinas está muito intensa, falo isso porque acompanho Google maps mais de dez anos, e tem muito espaço pra cresce, agora são Paulo é cercada por matas.


----------

